# Twas the night before Christmas Driveler #217....



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2016)

Thinking Chief got drunk and forgot the green smilie.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Came out of the woods and a new one was up. Good deal Jeff. And morning to all. Caught another deer this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thinking Chief got drunk and forgot the green smilie.



Dang sure did, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Came out of the woods and a new one was up. Good deal Jeff. And morning to all. Caught another deer this morning.



Catch me won brutha


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Might need a pizza cutter for these giant gingar snaps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Came out of the woods and a new one was up. Good deal Jeff. And morning to all. Caught another deer this morning.



*New flash*....Moon sets new Human Land speed record!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might need a pizza cutter for these giant gingar snaps.



Mm mm....Big cookies!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

Attempting to paint 16' ceiling off of 12' step ladder....ain't happenin.  I'm going to rent some scaffolding tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might need a pizza cutter for these giant gingar snaps.



really I just ate one.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2016)

You shot that gun yet Blood? Looks like you need to borrow your daughters shootin iron. Good lawd what a pile of snaps! Yep Chief, bout 3000 ft per second!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Attempting to paint 16' ceiling off of 12' step ladder....ain't happenin.  I'm going to rent some scaffolding tomorrow.



You can rent my son. He grew even taller since his back surgery. He wouldn't even need a ladder.
He claims he's his own selfie stick.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2016)

That could be precarious Chief. Scaffolding sounds like a safer plan for sure!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might need a pizza cutter for these giant gingar snaps.



Boy they look good,,,, are yours chewy or crunchy?,,,, do you like snicker doodles?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can rent my son. He grew even taller since his back surgery. He wouldn't even need a ladder.
> He claims he's his own selfie stick.



Jag doesn't do well with heights, or paint. 

Cody is much taller though, I believe.

Thing is, I used to run up and down ladders and trees like a chimp, not anymore. I attempted to go up on my steep pitched roof 3 times with 3 different pairs of shoes this Summer to wash some vinyl siding above another roof, couldn't do it. Used to just boogie all over that roof up until about a year ago. 





Moonpie1 said:


> That could be precarious Chief. Scaffolding sounds like a safer plan for sure!



Yessir Moon, I have acquired a healthy fear of falling recently.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Boy they look good,,,, are yours chewy or crunchy?,,,, do you like snicker doodles?


chewy. They have lots of molasses in em.  


Jeff C. said:


> Jag doesn't do well with heights, or paint.
> 
> Cody is much taller though, I believe.
> 
> ...



Cody said he's 6ft. 9 on a good day. He drops down to 6ft. 7 when his back is hurting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2016)

Reheated the soup and made potato cakes instead of corn bread! Delicious!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

Goot Lawd....I love me some tater cakes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Perfect meal on this cold day Blood. 

Not a Pittsburgh fan, but I love all the snow. My hero John Madden would love it. 

Don't get me wrong. I don't want no snow, but it's nice to watch them play feetsball in it while I'm sitting next to the fireplace.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Perfect meal on this cold day Blood.
> 
> Not a Pittsburgh fan, but I love all the snow. My hero John Madden would love it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I don't want no snow, but it's nice to watch them play feetsball in it while I'm sitting next to the fireplace.



I am a Steeler fan and they just scored.   TD!!! baby TD!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am a Steeler fan and they just scored.   TD!!! baby TD!!!



X2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am a Steeler fan and they just scored.   TD!!! baby TD!!!



I was at the Sugar Bowl when GA played Pitt. Still have a bad taste in my mouff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was at the Sugar Bowl when GA played Pitt. Still have a bad taste in my mouff.



Not a Pitt fan.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Goot Lawd....I love me some tater cakes!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Perfect meal on this cold day Blood.
> 
> Not a Pittsburgh fan, but I love all the snow. My hero John Madden would love it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I don't want no snow, but it's nice to watch them play feetsball in it while I'm sitting next to the fireplace.


Thanks .... Just scratching up a meal!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

That was some sho nuff good scratchin' right there.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

My deer meat guy has NOT called me this weekend. Gonna have to have a word with him tomorrow, need meat for jerky and things of that nature and what not


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Real good scratchin !!! Mrs. Moonpie just made us some grilt cheese sammiches and mater soup. Got the wood heater fared up with the screen on.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Evening H22. I've got some to process from this weekend. Decided to start pulling the trigger.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Saw where you had meat on the ground, awesome. Me an mz tu tu done worked up 3 1/2 from my deer meat guy, combined with what I got we got 106 lbs of ground and 70ish lbs of cut up. Need another one or tu, too, two, should be goot ta go till next year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Christmas decorations are complete! I asked Santa to bring back Summer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Dang it. Im sideways again.
Future daughter knows us well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Christmas decorations are complete! I asked Santa to bring back Summer.



We don't even have our tree up yet because of me painting in the livingroom. MizT and Jag aren't happy campers. 

I'll admit my timing was bad on this project.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Came out of the woods and a new one was up. Good deal Jeff. And morning to all. Caught another deer this morning.




Moonbro layin da smack down !! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might need a pizza cutter for these giant gingar snaps.




Ohhhhh Laaaaawd those look GOOD !!!  Chewy too !! 



Afternoon peeps !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Howdy Quackbro and CMP. Quack check out the cafe. Saturday night at the camp.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Perfect meal on this cold day Blood.
> 
> Not a Pittsburgh fan, but I love all the snow. My hero John Madden would love it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I don't want no snow, but it's nice to watch them play feetsball in it while I'm sitting next to the fireplace.



If you don't want no snow, then you definitely don't want to be up here today,,,, makes you appreciate spring all the more,,,, want some of your cookies though,,,, had some toll house the other day,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moonbro layin da smack down !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Afternoon hoss!



Cmp1 said:


> If you don't want no snow, then you definitely don't want to be up here today,,,, makes you appreciate spring all the more,,,, want some of your cookies though,,,, had some toll house the other day,,,,



Cmp, I was showing my wife your pics from last week, or was that this past week?

Anyway, she said, "I know, I used to see snow all the time".

Not near as far north as you, but NW Illinois.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2016)

cut the tree down yesterday and got it up and watered

put the decorations on it today.

son of a friend brought back fresh stone crab claws from FL.  I bought 15 lbs and wife steamed about 2.5 lbs tonight.   Good!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cut the tree down yesterday and got it up and watered
> 
> put the decorations on it today.
> 
> son of a friend brought back fresh stone crab claws from FL.  I bought 15 lbs and wife steamed about 2.5 lbs tonight.   Good!!!



Holy smoke, haven't had any stone crab claws in a long time. You's a lucky dog!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quackbro and CMP. Quack check out the cafe. Saturday night at the camp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2016)

Sure hope yall can make it down in January for the gathering !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2016)

Later folks, it's almost that time . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cut the tree down yesterday and got it up and watered
> 
> put the decorations on it today.
> 
> son of a friend brought back fresh stone crab claws from FL.  I bought 15 lbs and wife steamed about 2.5 lbs tonight.   Good!!!



OH MY MY. Only had that once. Don't know the rules in FL., but in SC you can only take one claw off and put em back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later folks, it's almost that time . .



It aint THAT bad. Takin what they givin cause you workin for a livin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint THAT bad. Takin what they givin cause you workin for a livin.






If you wake up in the middle of the night think about Ole Quack, he's prolly asleep too . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you wake up in the middle of the night think about Ole Quack, he's prolly asleep too . .



Believe me. The older I get, the less I sleep. 
I aint GON think bout you though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH MY MY. Only had that once. Don't know the rules in FL., but in SC you can only take one claw off and put em back.



Not a he law, but the recover and grow another claw quicker if you leave one. Pretty much a common practice though.

I Florida they have to be 2 3/4" long to keep both.

Sirloin and stir fry with ramen noodle, spicy hot and covered with ice burg lettuce....good stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2016)

You do NOT ever want to let a stone crab get aholt to you. It ain`t pleasant.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> You do NOT ever want to let a stone crab get aholt to you. It ain`t pleasant.



You better believe it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> You do NOT ever want to let a stone crab get aholt to you. It ain`t pleasant.



That one big claw is well worth the pain.  Aint neva had one git me. Juss saying.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2016)

Them big old claws on them stone crabs got some goot meat on them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That one big claw is well worth the pain.  Aint neva had one git me. Juss saying.




No Ma`am, it ain`t either. Not to me anyway, and I`m somewhat used to pain. A blue crab ain`t nothing. Only way to get it off you is to break the claw off.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2016)

But they taste better than Guinea's Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> But they taste better than Guinea's Nic.





Guinea's don't bite as hard though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

All the sweet stuff (which I don't like) has been baked. Time for some fried cubed venison, broccoli and white rice and gravy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Nic got Kang. Mud would be proud.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2016)

Evening mrs 22 and Chief.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2016)

What we need in here is a little dance music.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> What we need in here is a little dance music.



Evenin BO$$....always did like that tune.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2016)

Evenin drivelers. Got a treat for y'all. 

A few great Christmas tunes from an amazing woman from down in da Bayou.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin drivelers. Got a treat for y'all.
> 
> A few great Christmas tunes from an amazing woman from down in da Bayou.



She's easy on the eyes too.....diggin it. 

Looked her up because I went to school with quite a few Daigles, of course there were many of them.

Said she lives here in ATL now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, I went deer hunting yesterday morning and again this morning.  Both days, the duck hunters on Clark's Hill Lake began at about daylight and seem to start World War III, IV, V, and possibly VI as well.  If these hunters killed one duck for every shot that I heard this weekend, I bet that are is probably not too many ducks left on the lake.  Of course, I can easily hear these shots from 2-3-4-5 miles or so away because of the sound effect on the lake.

I sounds like my friend Moonbro has been filling his freezer with venison this weekend.

I saw 4 does total yesterday. Today, I got in the woods late at about 8:20 AM and went to my ground stand location as it is in a grove of oak woods with just a three-pronged oak tree to lean back against while sitting on  my 4" thick cushion (that has been well worth the $40 at Sports Academy).  This morning the wind seemed to be changing rapidly so I kept checking the wind direction on my long walk back to this location.  When I sat down, I checked the wind as I always do with some very fine fabric filaments that are so light they float in the air so that I immediately know the wind direction.  When I sat down, in about 2 minutes I released the filaments into the air, then I immediately saw movement to the left  only 30 yards away coming down the hill my way.  It turned out to be 4 does and they slowly walked by me and ultimately walked through the oaks and then across the pasture and disappeared.  I sat there for about an hour or so longer and then decided to hunt in a stand closer to my truck.  As I was walking back up the road, I saw two more fairly large deer about 120 yards away.  One appeared to have antlers and as the other one approached him, I was hoping to get a better look at both of them and then I heard a snort/wheeze and all I saw then was two long white flags raised as they took off to the other side of the county.  

The four does today were actually two very mature does about 4 years old now and each one had their young offspring that was born back in May of this year with them.  I easily recognized all of them because I probably have over 1000 photos of this group as they always travel together.  Their spots have been gone now for about 2 months or so and they all look really healthy for sure.

I don't shoot any does on my property and sometimes I think they realize that fact as they will walk around very close to me and realize that I am not there to harm them.  This has happened when I was sitting on the ground and also when I am in a tree-stand as well.

I will have to chalk up this weekend as being one that no deer were harmed in any way on my property.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2016)

Enjoyed them Miguel.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't like Christmas music ...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I don't like Christmas music ...



How bout this one blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> How bout this one blood.



much better


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2016)

Had a fella here at work give me a dozen fresh duck eggs.. ain't ever had duck eggs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2016)

compare them duck eggs to guinea eggs so Nic will know the which he prefers.

Moaning Moanday morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2016)

Duck eggs are richer than chicken eggs. Lot of old folks preferred them for baking in cakes.

I like guinea eggs. They hatch into guineas so I can kill em.  

Ya`ll have a goodun. I`m fixin` to ease down to the slough below the house and see iffen I can shoot a  few ducks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 12, 2016)

And Monday is once more here! Morning folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for the coffee Gobble. Good luck Nic.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2016)

Good luck on them ducks Nic

yep moonbro it came whether we wanted it to or not.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Monday to you Blood, Gobblin, Nicodemus, Moonbro, Quack (who doesn't have any internet service at work anymore) and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers.

Now that is a rare treat to have NIC up and about and terrifying the ducks at this time of the morning.  

Word on the street is that if eat duck eggs very often, then you might become just like the "Quackster" here.  I hope that you already have your truck before you start eating any duck eggs!!!  

Gobblin, I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed this morning to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2016)

Morning dayshifters .... Good luck to all you heading to the great outdoors this morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2016)

Mornin errybody. 

Good luck wif them ducks Nicodemus. 

Keep an eye out on Friday night early Saturday morning in extreme NE Ga kiddies. GFS is hinting around at something other than rain falling for a brief period before it warms back up to just rain on Saturday.

Not putting much stock in it right now, as the early morning GFS has been a tease like that for a long time now, but still worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Good Monday morning EE, Miggy and Bloodbro. You front porching this morning Bloodbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2016)

Good Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Time to finish painting ceiling so the tree can go up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Time to finish painting ceiling so the tree can go up.



Yessir, got one coat on it yesterday. Will finish that area today so tree can go up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2016)

Morning bro's !!!  Another good night in the mines, got real busy at the end of the shift, but left my relief man Cadillacking !!! 


Replaced my 1981 smoke stack on the wood burning stove the other day, coulda thumped it and knocked a hole in it.  Glad I had a bro helping me, it was a MAJOR pain !! 


5th year in a row working Christmas Eve and Christmas.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Morning Quackbro. That will get Jag and MzT off of your back Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!!  Another good night in the mines, got real busy at the end of the shift, but left my relief man Cadillacking !!!
> 
> 
> Replaced my 1981 smoke stack on the wood burning stove the other day, coulda thumped it and knocked a hole in it.  Glad I had a bro helping me, it was a MAJOR pain !!
> ...



Mornin Quackbro, it seems like I always work New Year's Eve. Working the day after Christmas to New Year's Eve this year.



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. That will get Jag and MzT off of your back Jeff.



10-4, they will be some happy campers then.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Monday morning EE, Miggy and Bloodbro. You front porching this morning Bloodbro?



Yes sir.. you back at work this morning?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Good morning Keebsy. Yep Bloodbro back at again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2016)

morning!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Morning Mud and Mrs. H.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud and Mrs. H.






I fell asleep at the very end of The Walking Dead last night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I fell asleep at the very end of The Walking Dead last night.



I fell asleep before it came on Glad i have it recorded.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2016)

Blah blah blah......Ok, rant over.

Hope all are well today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Blah blah blah......Ok, rant over.
> 
> Hope all are well today!



Feel betta


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Feel betta



Yes ma'am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2016)

Have any of y'all heard anything from Miz Crickett ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Have any of y'all heard anything from Miz Crickett ?



Chris ran into her recently at Wally World. Said she's doing good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chris ran into her recently at Wally World. Said she's doing good.



Thanks, good to hear it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm doing good Jeffro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2016)

Tell Mrs. T and the daughter i said hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2016)

crap.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2016)

Hay


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Have any of y'all heard anything from Miz Crickett ?



Regularly on Facebook. Also hooked up with her a while back to get the 660 cord lanyards she made for the DOCO


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2016)

oh my........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2016)

goodness


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2016)

Afternoon bro's !!!  Only 5 motogo!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2016)

Afternoon Quackbrohole!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2016)

Christmas is next week.... That was free information.... Carry on!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Christmas is next week.... That was free information.... Carry on!



seems like it was just Thanksgiving a few days ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> seems like it was just Thanksgiving a few days ago.



Dang your right....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang your right....



good cause I thought I might have dreamed it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good cause I thought I might have dreamed it.



No I think you may have nailed this one....good job bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2016)

Dawn's cooking up some venison boogers n gravy, smashed taters and peas...  Gonna hafta break the shorts out tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Howdy folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2016)

Afternoon broMoon !!!  Need to get you yo Moppin Sauce and antlers ???   Off this weekend ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's cooking up some venison boogers n gravy, smashed taters and peas...  Gonna hafta break the shorts out tonight.





Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy folks.



quack the long pants didn't last long.


hey moonbro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon broMoon !!!  Need to get you yo Moppin Sauce and antlers ???   Off this weekend ??



Heads up. Tomorrow starts the 12 days of Christmas. Might want to take a partridge in a pear tree home for Mz. Dawn. If you need a reminder for the rest of the days, Goggle it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack the long pants didn't last long.
> 
> 
> hey moonbro





Hate wearing long britches..




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heads up. Tomorrow starts the 12 days of Christmas. Might want to take a partridge in a pear tree home for Mz. Dawn. If you need a reminder for the rest of the days, Goggle it.





Okay, I'll "Goggle" it . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 12, 2016)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2016)

Evening


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

Please spread the word my dribler friends. My son just got a job at Mall of Georgia Toyota if anyone is interested in a vehicle. I'm so proud! Back surgery made his medical training pretty much null and void. He has been working part time at his 1st job at Ingles.(We thank them for taking him back!) We were SO worried about him having to come off of H22's medical insurance in April. Prayers have been answered.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

That was the 3 bananas dancing post earlier. Just didn't want to share until he did. It's a good night at the Cafe356. He had to go through 3 interviews.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

Now he can marry his fiance after a year and a half of being engaged.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2016)

MsH22 is he in sales?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

Can ya'll tell I'm on top of the world right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yep. I feel like a Quang.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2016)

Does he know cars?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does he know cars?



I don't think he woulda got the job if he didn't. 
The boy didn't fall far from his Diddy's tree. He can take a gun SLAP apart and put it back together. Pretty much same with a car. We've just always been Honda and Chevrolet folks. I will be driving a toyota in the near future


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does he know cars?



Dang. Gobble. That aint like you to bust my bubble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2016)

Awesome news for Cody TuTu, and Mr. & Mrs. TuTu!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. Gobble. That aint like you to bust my bubble.



not busting just curious if he knew all the details on Toys.   Every manufacturer has facts you need to know to impress the buyer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2016)

Wife said we gots to run to Walmarks or sumpin...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2016)

I have one of those VW diesels that caused all the stir and mine can't be fixed to meet the emissions of the EPA so I am going to have to sell it back to them and I haven't shopped yet but was thinking either Toy or subaru.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wife said we gots to run to Walmarks or sumpin...



Don't forget to take pix of the people of wallyworld.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does he know cars?



GW, he's like me, knows where the key and the gas goes. He will start in innerweb sales, and go from there. He could sell da debil a bag of ice for 3 times the price. Hoping the best for the boy, had a long tuff road, but he is twice the man I am


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

Didn't mean to kill the dribler. 
The boy asked his Boss at Ingles to keep him if he wanted him before he put in his notice. The Boss's back is so bad he walks with a buggy through the store. Told Cody to go for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wife said we gots to run to Walmarks or sumpin...



Just got back, you would've had a people of Walmart pitcher op if you had seen Jag n me.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 12, 2016)

How iz erybody


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2016)

Werky Werky! IT dude loaded a new program on one of our production lines today and crashed the entire system...LOL  if it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Werky Werky! IT dude loaded a new program on one of our production lines today and crashed the entire system...LOL  if it ain't broke don't fix it!



Can you sstill make donuts?

Morning all

rain in the 30055


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> GW, he's like me, knows where the key and the gas goes. He will start in innerweb sales, and go from there. He could sell da debil a bag of ice for 3 times the price. Hoping the best for the boy, had a long tuff road, but he is twice the man I am



interweb sales is the new fangled way.   When my wife and I bought our latest 4 months ago I overheard the sales manager ask the salesman and he told him "yeah they were just a cold call."   Guess most people don't do it that way anymore.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2016)

Good Morning to you Wycliff, Gobblin, Blood, Quackster (with the short britches on) and to the rest of you drivelers.

Need to partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee Gobblin and then find me some breakfast and get a move on this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Morning EE and Gobble. Got a little rain at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2016)

hey EE and moon,

I sure didn't want to get up this morning.   Probably due to the rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Mornin blood, Wybro(if he's here), gobblein, EE, Moonbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Got a status report on Christmas tree?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Got a status report on Christmas tree?



Mornin Moon, yes sir. 

Tree (smaller, not the biggun) is up and lit. Still gotta put on ornaments and garland.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon, yes sir.
> 
> Tree (smaller, not the biggun) is up and lit. Still gotta put on ornaments and garland.



I like bigguns


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can you sstill make donuts?
> 
> Morning all
> 
> rain in the 30055



no ... been watching folks learn how to use a broom all night...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin



were they able to learn how to operate that machinery?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> were they able to learn how to operate that machinery?



some ... not all! some thing the gubment should do it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I like bigguns



We do to, but not getting it out of the attic and down the stairs. It has been officially retired and still have to get it out and down the stairs.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Merning Bloodbro. Push broom or house broom Blood? Don't want to cross em up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2016)

Mornin boys. I didn't read back. What happened? BloodBro's Ma n Law steal one of his brooms to fly around on?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin boys. I didn't read back. What happened? BloodBro's Ma n Law steal one of his brooms to fly around on?



Naw, just the latest sweeping news from da shop.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Morning Miggy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2016)

Morning bro's !!  Raining good and steady in the MON, gonna be a fun night ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!  Raining good and steady in the MON, gonna be a fun night ..



Steady very light rain here, but I ain't slippin and slidin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Merning Bloodbro. Push broom or house broom Blood? Don't want to cross em up!


Push... Mernin Moonbro


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin boys. I didn't read back. What happened? BloodBro's Ma n Law steal one of his brooms to fly around on?


naw.. she is gone for a week with the bro n law...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, started sometime in the night here at 31220. A little heavy at times. Now just a gentle shower. Blood you ain't saying that you are looking for her pic on a milk carton are you?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Good morning Dirtroad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2016)

Morning y'all. Congrats on Your boys new job Mrs. Hawtnet!!
Foggy here this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Morning Mud and Nuge.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

I really do like these slow rainy mornings... It's peaceful to me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I really do like these slow rainy mornings... It's peaceful to me





Yep, it's great when you work inside . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2016)

Good night/day all . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2016)

Mernin!
Sista H22, tell da boy I'm tickled for him!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> Sista H22, tell da boy I'm tickled for him!



Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Congrats on Your boys new job Mrs. Hawtnet!!
> Foggy here this morning.





Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> Sista H22, tell da boy I'm tickled for him!



Thanks ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> Sista H22, tell da boy I'm tickled for him!



HEY Keebsy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Good morning Keebs. You getting rain down your way this morning? Good news for Cody Mrs. H!!! Oh and morning to you tutu.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2016)

Moon, you catch any of them catfish when its cold ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah Mud, but they are really deep. After deer season goes out I will start back on them and the bass and hybrids. A friend of mine caught em 2 weeks ago 70 ft deep. Got to have some pretty decent electronics.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2016)

70 feet? wow


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep drop shotting vertical. I use spinning gear, braided line and a 3/4 oz sinker.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll have to stick to our 10 feet deep ponds. lol


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2016)

lols


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 13, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> lols



Fluffys friend was on my porch eating cat food last night , had to give it the boot ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2016)

Just served at the Sr. Citizen Christmas luncheon............ oh my, a nap is calling my name!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh Mrs. Hawtnet... guess what i had for lunch.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heads up. Tomorrow starts the 12 days of Christmas. Might want to take a partridge in a pear tree home for Mz. Dawn. If you need a reminder for the rest of the days, Goggle it.



HO HO HO MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL 


Couldn't find a partridge in a pear tree  but did get a Pheasant in a willow


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's cooking up some venison boogers n gravy, smashed taters and peas...  Gonna hafta break the shorts out tonight.




I'd tell ya were ya can stick your shorts but I don't want to get banded   17deg right now but suppose to get down to about 2 in a day or so, so bring your shorts and flipflops up and we'll see just how tuff you are . Only got a little snow so far.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> HEY Keebsy


 Hey you, just got a chance to read back.............


Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. You getting rain down your way this morning? Good news for Cody Mrs. H!!! Oh and morning to you tutu.


Nope, nuttin but fog this morning, hope to get in on the wet stuff later on though!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'd tell ya were ya can stick your shorts but I don't want to get banded   17deg right now but suppose to get down to about 2 in a day or so, so bring your shorts and flipflops up and we'll see just how tuff you are . Only got a little snow so far.


 a "little" snow..............pffff, I'd take that.........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 13, 2016)

Didn't get a deer but bet iffin I took the 20 ga out and did a ground sluce I could get enough quail in one shot to amke a good meal 

But have several pics of this little 2x2 muley but he only comes in late at night.

And if I could catch these two yotes their pelts would almost pay for my unused deer tag


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> a "little" snow..............pffff, I'd take that.........



Ah heck Keebs ain't even winter yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2016)

Awesome pics Uncle Stoner !!! 



Afternoon friends !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

Like them pics Mike!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome pics Uncle Stoner !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon friends !!!




What he^^^said Stonerbro! 

Pheasant in a willow. 

Afternoon Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Mornin blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What he^^^said Stonerbro!
> 
> Pheasant in a willow.
> 
> Afternoon Quackbro!





Hiya Chiefbro !!  Gonna be a wet one tonight !


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cool pics as always Mike!!! Evening Jeff and morning Quackbro and Bloodbro. You gonna be slipping and sliding tonight Quackbro. Keebs it's time for you and Mud to lock up and go home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chiefbro !!  Gonna be a wet one tonight !



Yessir, pretty nasty out there today.



Moonpie1 said:


> Cool pics as always Mike!!! Evening Jeff and morning Quackbro and Bloodbro. You gonna be slipping and sliding tonight Quackbro. Keebs it's time for you and Mud to lock up and go home.



Afternoon Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood.



Morning Jeff!

It's official ... The end of the world is here! My daughter came home and told me she lost her phone.... It's ova .... Save the queen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

Cheekins and broccoli


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

Gobblin?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Blood?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2016)

crap


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood?



Yes sir?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

Moonbro you done carved them deer up?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2016)

hair cut time . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Not yet Blood. Got em on ice. Probably cube, grind and make jerky Thursday night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Jeff!
> 
> It's official ... The end of the world is here! My daughter came home and told me she lost her phone.... It's ova .... Save the queen!



 

You got that right!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

When you going to buy a new phone Blood?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Heavy fog settin in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> When you going to buy a new phone Blood?



All I know is he better do it Lickety split. Lol


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> When you going to buy a new phone Blood?



I'm going to leave it for Santa.... She can do without one until then!... Bam! I ain't no push ova!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

You will give in before then!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2016)

Sure was foggy coming home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks to me like the dribler has died.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2016)

It died a long time ago, Mandy. Regretfully.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> It died a long time ago, Mandy. Regretfully.....



Yes sir, sure did....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 14, 2016)

Well, I thought that I would stop by this "dead driveler" and at least ring the morning bell as I haven't slept too well during the night.  Three hours of sleep won't take me too far during the daytime.  


Looks like I am all alone in here.......did I hear something about funeral services to be performed at 11 AM today?????   Well hopefully, I can round up a cup or three of coffee before then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2016)

Now I have the death march song in my head.   Thanks MsH22.  

well I made coffee strong enough to wake the dead this morning as both EE and the driveler need it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Morning EE and Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

Good morning gentlemen, I hope you all are having a great start to your day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Gobble.





blood on the ground said:


> Good morning gentlemen, I hope you all are having a great start to your day!



morning moonbro

blood, it has started off fine and hope to keep it a good day.

have a good porch sit this AM


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 14, 2016)

HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU.


Gobblin, good morning and thanks for showing up and rescuing me with that 93 Octane coffee.  It has my eyes wide awake now.

Moonbro, every time that I look at all of those great vittles that you have cooked up, I gain back some weight !!!!  

Blood, it must have been a quiet night at work for you.  I hope Drunkbro stayed out of the way in the process.


Unfortunately, I watched some episodes of the Moonshiners program last night, and apparently I was helping to make liquor instead of sleeping during the night.  Man, it is some crazy characters on that program for sure.  I think that someone ought to go ahead and shoot that moonshiner idiot from the Spartanburg area and get him out of his misery.  He can't do anything right and dang if somebody didn't STEAL his liquor still too.  It would be kind of hard to report that theft to the authorities.   I do believe that he could screw up a one car Funeral Procession for sure.   Of course, any dude with a dog named, "Cutey Pie" can't be playing with a "Full Deck" anyway.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU.
> 
> 
> Gobblin, good morning and thanks for showing up and rescuing me with that 93 Octane coffee.  It has my eyes wide awake now.
> ...



it was a easy night for the most part... do you have a update from texas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2016)

blood did the IT guy get the plant straightened out?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood did the IT guy get the plant straightened out?



Yes, got it going around 3pm yesterday. Still ain't exactly right but at least it's heading in the right direction!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2016)

Mernin Fellas. Glued to the puter today. Won't be able to walk when it's done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes, got it going around 3pm yesterday. Still ain't exactly right but at least it's heading in the right direction!



The floors must have to have the paint stripes redone if they swept until then.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro and Miggy. Chief must be catching a few more winks this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The floors must have to have the paint stripes redone if they swept until then.



LOL they do


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and Miggy. Chief must be catching a few more winks this morning.



Mernin Moonbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood?



Yes dear


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

I didn't think I was ever going to make it home this morning... Traffic was horrible... I seen a school bus!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Whut was you talking bout in the cafe Blood? Front porching this am? Better be searching for a phone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Morning errybody.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Not yet Blood. Got em on ice. Probably cube, grind and make jerky Thursday night.





Save a small bag fo yo bro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Whut was you talking bout in the cafe Blood? Front porching this am? Better be searching for a phone!



Your avatar is still killing me!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Awesome Pics Lovemylabs!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks to me like the dribler has died.



No ma'am it hasnt.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2016)

Mernin, gotta finish up payroll............. brb!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Whut was you talking bout in the cafe Blood? Front porching this am? Better be searching for a phone!



Your avatar is still killing me!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2016)

Driveler ain't dead, it's like most of us, just a lil slow.  I'll be here til Nicbro puts the ban hammer on me !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Morning Keebs, Mud and Quackbro. Bloodbro you need plan a Saturday trip to Sinclair after the first of the year with me. We can send you home with a good mess.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2016)

Gotta crash, good night/day friends !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2016)

Here ya go Nic and Mandy . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks to me like the dribler has died.





Nicodemus said:


> It died a long time ago, Mandy. Regretfully.....




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Admittedly, it ain't what it use to be, but it ain't dead yet, not if it's up to me and a handful of my bro's/sistas.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Mud and Quackbro. Bloodbro you need plan a Saturday trip to Sinclair after the first of the year with me. We can send you home with a good mess.



I'm planning on it brother.. thank you


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Mornin, is this the funeral?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

About to crash out


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, is this the funeral?



No!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No!



Ok, then I guess I won't poke it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Good morning Chief. We ain't dead yet!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, then I guess I won't poke it.





Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Chief. We ain't dead yet!



No we are not! It's has changed just in the short time I have been here.... But the forum has also grown! And that is a good thing! I'm not a big fan of change either .. but the GON forum family has enabled me to meet and make friends with folks I would've never met! I love the wisdom that some of the pioneers of the forum share.. I also appreciate the comedy of some of the new and old members! If you look at the big picture at hand ... We all talk to each other every day and in a round about way... We are family! 
On a last note... Collectively... Nic... We appreciate your presence and love when you are here with us! Please don't think we are dead! You are the corner stone to Woodies... And that is something worth hanging your hat on sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Chief. We ain't dead yet!



Mornin Moon.....no, but I'm going to replace the  in the title to  in the future to be sure.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Driveler ain't dead, it's like most of us, just a lil slow.  I'll be here til Nicbro puts the ban hammer on me !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Admittedly, it ain't what it use to be, but it ain't dead yet, not if it's up to me and a handful of my bro's/sistas.





blood on the ground said:


> No we are not! It's has changed just in the short time I have been here.... But the forum has also grown! And that is a good thing! I'm not a big fan of change either .. but the GON forum family has enabled me to meet and make friends with folks I would've never met! I love the wisdom that some of the pioneers of the forum share.. I also appreciate the comedy of some of the new and old members! If you look at the big picture at hand ... We all talk to each other every day and in a round about way... We are family!
> On a last note... Collectively... Nic... We appreciate your presence and love when you are here with us! Please don't think we are dead! You are the corner stone to Woodies... And that is something worth hanging your hat on sir!



Well said Bro's


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Moving right along.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

I can't keep up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Make short posts before the page turns.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

We'll be starting another driveler by next year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Merry Christmas 2017


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

There's no reading back at this pace


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Someone start a new one


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

5 people are all starting a new at the same time


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Hurry, before this hits 1000


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

There's a flop in my future


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't get it


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2016)

JeffCBroHole is keepin' it alive!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

Good Lord I feel like I walked into a Funeral Home!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

Did someone CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored in here!!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

OH Me we can't say pass gas?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jeffro is off his meds again.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

Well dag nabit.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cant flop the driveler Jeff. Nic gonna tommyhawk you


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

dang we can say homo but not f@rt... dang it...lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

I sensed a lot of sarcasm in Jeff fa fas tone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

NO typing around the censor!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

NO in yourwindows, just ask the Billy's bout that.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> NO in yourwindows, just ask the Billy's bout that.



Mud have you been smoking????


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> NO typing around the censor!



and why not??? What is wrong with poot but not homo? lol.. jk


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

You'd think some would like it to slow down , considering the age group in this place



might throw out a hip.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dang it now i look like i'm talking to myself Mud...lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

huntinglady74 said:


> and why not??? What is wrong with poot but not homo? lol.. jk



its actually Homo3. And he's very proud of his name. Its nothing silly like Todd.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

Them are fighting words Mud... Throw out a hip.... More like feed you to the gators...lol


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> its actually Homo3. And he's very proud of his name. Its nothing silly like Todd.



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

speaking of where Jeff go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

huntinglady74 said:


> Them are fighting words Mud... Throw out a hip.... More like feed you to the gators...lol



Easy , i dont like fighting. I'm more the loving type


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> speaking of where Jeff go?



I think you ran him off....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Easy , i dont like fighting. I'm more the loving type



Hope Homo3 dont come in and see that


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Easy , i dont like fighting. I'm more the loving type


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

huntinglady74 said:


> I think you ran him off....



Probably had to get his glasses so he could read the screen.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope Homo3 dont come in and see that



Let me see if i can find him...lol...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Put his teeth back in so he could speak to us.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Homo3 prob. got a walker too.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Probably had to get his glasses so he could read the screen.



Maybe we should take up a collection and get him a screen magnifier....LOL


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

Well Mud maybe you need to turn up your hearing aid to hear us better...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nope noone here but the chickens ....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

2 members and 17 quests... HMMMMMM


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hmmmmm


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2016)

dang nabit


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2016)

holy crap


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> holy crap



That is caused by not rinsing your beans before cooking.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2016)

what in tarnation are ya'll doing in here???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jeffro? you up from your nap?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Blah blah blah.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> what in tarnation are ya'll doing in here???



Getting in trouble.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

I need a nap, just got back from Pizza hut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Somebody come hep me replace a water heater under my house that finally bit the dust.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Was under there looking at something else and heard it draining through pipe to outside the crawl space into yard as I came out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Wonder how long the other one will last, they're both 16 yrs old or better?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

If i lived a lil closer Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> If i lived a lil closer Jeff.



10-4 Mud appreciate it, fortunately it's close to access door which is double wide and probably about 4' high. Short fat water heater too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

For now, I'm going to go under there and re- plumb it since there's 2 plumbed in a series. At least I'll have one 50 gal until I regroup.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2016)

Fluffy couldn't fit in there


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

you prob. right


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

shhhh.. Y'all hold it down in here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Fluffy couldn't fit in there



 



mudracing101 said:


> you prob. right



I'm bent, so you'd be broke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

I got one bad element on one heater. The other seems ok, might just be a bad T&P valve since the water is flowing out of that drain. 

Scratchin my head.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I got one bad element on one heater. The other seems ok, might just be a bad T&P valve since the water is flowing out of that drain.
> 
> Scratchin my head.....


 scratch a little softer please..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ya speakin spanish now Jeff, T&P valves and drains, i'm lost.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

keebs? you ready?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2016)

Afternoon idjits !!!  Going to the mine's Christmas supper then off to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya speakin spanish now Jeff, T&P valves and drains, i'm lost.



Temp and pressure valve, aka- pop off valve. Plumbed into a drain to the outdoors or pan plumbed to outdoors.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

ah, ok y'all, i'm out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Afternoon Quackbro. 

I'm  feelin pretty idjitty right now tryin to determine what's wrong with water heaters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> ah, ok y'all, i'm out.



Take care.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Now I've got to go back to Home Depot to get an element and some couplers.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> keebs? you ready?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon idjits !!!  Going to the mine's Christmas supper then off to work.


 Have Fun!
Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2016)

Chiefbro can't catch a break... Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 Mud appreciate it, fortunately it's close to access door which is double wide and probably about 4' high. Short fat water heater too.



Short and fat?   who you trying to describe?




Jeff C. said:


> Now I've got to go back to Home Depot to get an element and some couplers.



everytime I do plumbing it never fails that I end up making several trips to the store for parts.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

Evening folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I've got to go back to Home Depot to get an element and some couplers.



Don't forget the flux capacitor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2016)

Good evening all !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2016)

hey Quack,   shorts tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2016)

going to be chilly in the morning

just ordered 8 more pounds of coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro can't catch a break... Grrrrrrrrrr.



Nope, I can't even stay on track with my original plans. Seems like every time I get started on something I was trying to accomplish, something else happens that I have to drop what I was doing.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Short and fat?   who you trying to describe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not me, I'm down to 150lbs.

Yep, forgot a couple of things tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget the flux capacitor.



I've got one, but the shhukanewton valve is leaking.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2016)

He stayed in the area around The Redhead for nearly 2 hours this afternoon, and never gave her a clear shot. Maybe in the morning....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Very nice, y'all got some good bucks down that way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Very nice, y'all got some good bucks down that way.




Thanks, Jeff. That we do, and some a lot bigger than this. The buck I killed last month weighed 232 pounds. My boy has killed two over 250 and one around 240. The one The Redhead killed last year was close to 250 when she killed it in December, and when I saw it in October it was a whole lot heavier than that. Our plantation country has some unreal bucks. And most of them when they are killed are never published.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

Nic that is a nice deer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice deer woods.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> He stayed in the area around The Redhead for nearly 2 hours this afternoon, and never gave her a clear shot. Maybe in the morning....



DANG


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

Evening mrs 22.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG





She has patience, and will only take a shot if it is in the clear and suits her. She`s good, very good.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

mrs 22 something bout your avy that reminds me off Hillary voters.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2016)

Found a repeat of Victoria Secret fashion show. I fell asleep at the last one because it didn't come on until 10. This one is on at 9.

H22 said, MY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> mrs 22 something bout your avy that reminds me off Hillary voters.



True.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> She has patience, and will only take a shot if it is in the clear and suits her. She`s good, very good.



That's the way it SHOULD be. Hornet22 aint gonna shoot one lest he knows it's going down and quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

Evening Chief.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

You too Moon.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

Wish I was in The State.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's the way it SHOULD be. Hornet22 aint gonna shoot one lest he knows it's going down and quick.




Plus, it ain`t her first. Her kill numbers are in the triple digits. She does love to deer hunt.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Really nice buck Nic! Hopefully he will show back up and present a good shot for her! Good evening Jeff,BO$$,Kmac, Gobble and Mrs. H. When it rains it pours Jeff! Good luck on the unforeseen hot water heater deal.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2016)

I see Jeff fa fa down there. He needs to post so I can send him a PM. Had an appt. at the cardiologist today and gots a question for him.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Charlie the invite for a fish fry still stands if you and your wife come through Macon headed south.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Really nice buck Nic! Hopefully he will show back up and present a good shot for her! Good evening Jeff,BO$$,Kmac, Gobble and Mrs. H. When it rains it pours Jeff! Good luck on the unforeseen hot water heater deal.





Thanks! Here`s her very first ever deer kill, and the last one she killed last season.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Plus, it ain`t her first. Her kill numbers are in the triple digits. She does love to deer hunt.



She's got my respect. I would do it if I was hungry, but I don't mind shooting ducks and catching fish. Never had the opp. to turkey hunt, but I'm sure I's like it. They don't have eye lashes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello all.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

Wish I was
Stopping by and eating fried fish with Moon, trying some of Bigs Brisket, eating Keebs jelly, and Muds wine, and drinking Quack's beer, and meeting Chief at the steak house, and catching crappies with fh, and eating Mullet roe in Morven, and visiting with all my friends from GON.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

And throwing a cap in the camp fire with Nic.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

Then taking some time to walk thru the piney woods and shoot some rabbits.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sounds like a plan to me BO$$! I can probably round up some squealers.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

Stopping up north and having a drank or two with the Hornets.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

Moon I could spend a year in Georgia and never sleep in the same bed twice.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Now you're talking!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

But other things keep me away from doing such things.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Stopping up north and having a drank or two with the Hornets.



We'll just meet you at Moonie's.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

You are always welcome here Charlie.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

That would be some good times for sure Mrs. H!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

We got to get a get together planned. We will put Chief in charge of it, he deal with large crowds and logistics all the time.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

I will bring the Bacon and Sausage and Ham and such.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

Moon got to set the time mrs 22.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

You just let me know when you are headed this way Charlie. I will make it happen.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

I will do that moon and I want some of them little catfish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

Sounds good Charlie....I would thoroughly enjoy that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> But other things keep me away from doing such things.



Counting cows, opening b'day presents, or checking on the goats???   

morning all drivelers

coffee is ready


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2016)

really drivelers you have to get out of bed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 15, 2016)

Dang, Gobblin's alarm clock just knocked me right out of bed !!!!

Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee too.  It looks really steaming hot.

Just read back a little bit and dang if it doesn't have some good thoughts about lots of good people here too.  

Looks mighty quiet in here.  Quack is probably asleep at the controls in his short pants at this time of the morning.  Hope he survived their Christmas dinner last night.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Morning Gobble and EE. It was a struggle to get vertical this morning! But I finally made it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2016)

Man what a night...

morning boys!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2016)

morning EE, moon and bog


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2016)

biscuits in the oven
sausage in the frying pan
eggs ready to be cracked.

going to be good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Sure sounds good Gobble. Morning Bloodbro. Rough night uh? I'm sure Drunkbro was a big help.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 15, 2016)

Just a quick fly by here before I get some work done.

Good morning to you Gobblin Moonbro, Blood, and the rest of the sleepy drivelers.

Man, I made the mistake of stopping and reading things in the PF Forum.


I won't call any names etc BUT I SURELY HOPE THAT MY CHRISTMAS PRESENT THIS YEAR TURNS OUT TO FINALLY SEE THE WORD "BANNED" LISTED UNDER A CERTAIN MEMBER'S NAME PARTICULARLY IN THAT FORUM.  YEP, I AM GETTING OLDER THESE DAYS BUT I WOULD DO MY BEST TO CUT CARTWHEELS IF I FINALLY GET TO SEE THAT LISTED AS SUCH!    I DON'T BELIEVE THAT I HAVE EVER SEEN THAT MUCH "HOT AIR" WASTED BY JUST ONE PERSON IN MY LIFE.....WELL MAYBE OBAMA AND HITLARY HAVE BEEN RUNNING A CLOSE 2'ND AND 3'RD PLACE IN THAT RACE !!!!

NOW, I GOT TO GET SOME WORK DONE AND I HOPE ALL OF YOU WILL HAVE A PRODUCTIVE DAY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Morning Jeff. You got the water heater problem figured out? Sup Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You just let me know when you are headed this way Charlie. I will make it happen.





gobbleinwoods said:


> biscuits in the oven
> sausage in the frying pan
> eggs ready to be cracked.
> 
> going to be good.


Morning Gobblein.. sounds like a great way to start the day!


Moonpie1 said:


> Sure sounds good Gobble. Morning Bloodbro. Rough night uh? I'm sure Drunkbro was a big help.



Drunkbro was working backwards... Slowed me down by 3 hrs easy... Should've been finished with the job by shift change instead of it carrying over to the next shift.. he is a greenhor and I understand that but it has gotten old being a babysitter!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> He stayed in the area around The Redhead for nearly 2 hours this afternoon, and never gave her a clear shot. Maybe in the morning....


 NICE!!  I know what I'll see on ya'll's wall one day soon!


KyDawg said:


> Moon I could spend a year in Georgia and never sleep in the same bed twice.


Bo$$, ya know most folks wanna travel the US and see the sights, well, I've day dreamed about traveling just Ga. and visiting the folks I've met on here! 

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Dang Blood that's got to be frustrating! Morning Keebs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Blood that's got to be frustrating! Morning Keebs.



Yes sir from time to time it is!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2016)

Morning Keebs! How's the pepper jelly Queen doing?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Keebs! How's the pepper jelly Queen doing?


Can't complain, had my Tiny Terror last night, but have decided to rename him *Motor Mouth*! Lawd that boy can talk your ears off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. You got the water heater problem figured out? Sup Blood?



Morning Moon. I think so, I had one bad heating element and I "think" I've got a bad T&P valve (pop off valve) on that same heater. When I run any warm or hot water it is trickling out of pop off valve drain line to outside of house. Turn the water off and it eventually quits trickling out until you run hot or warm again.

I bought 2 new T&P valves yesterday, but forgot to get couplers needed when I cut old ones out to replace. 

Taking Jag to work and go to Home Depot on my way home, should fix it, I hope.



Keebs said:


> NICE!!  I know what I'll see on ya'll's wall one day soon!
> 
> Bo$$, ya know most folks wanna travel the US and see the sights, well, I've day dreamed about traveling just Ga. and visiting the folks I've met on here!
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin gal friend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Quack,   shorts tonight?




No sir wearing jeans. 



Nicodemus said:


> He stayed in the area around The Redhead for nearly 2 hours this afternoon, and never gave her a clear shot. Maybe in the morning....




She'll get 'em with that no killing .243 . .  




Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Jeff. That we do, and some a lot bigger than this. The buck I killed last month weighed 232 pounds. My boy has killed two over 250 and one around 240. The one The Redhead killed last year was close to 250 when she killed it in December, and when I saw it in October it was a whole lot heavier than that. Our plantation country has some unreal bucks. And most of them when they are killed are never published.





Nic I've seen B&C's racks cut off and sitting on top of junk cars 'round here.  These ole timers don't play that GON stuff.  Biggest 8ptr I've EVER seen, 22"s wide, mass like CoCola bottles and tines that were unreal long.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Can't complain, had my Tiny Terror last night, but have decided to rename him *Motor Mouth*! Lawd that boy can talk your ears off!





Moanin dawling !!!  How's "J"???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Can't complain, had my Tiny Terror last night, but have decided to rename him *Motor Mouth*! Lawd that boy can talk your ears off!



Give him a cardboard box big enough to crawl inside of. It'll calm him right down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2016)

Had a rough night, didn't sit down til 1:30 am, cleaned out a ditch in the company truck.  No damage, just woke up CMC and he was a lil pizzzzzzzzzzed . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give him a cardboard box big enough to crawl inside of. It'll calm him right down.






Nyquil . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a rough night, didn't sit down til 1:30 am, cleaned out a ditch in the company truck.  No damage, just woke up CMC and he was a lil pizzzzzzzzzzed . . .



I would say you gotta keep it between the lines, but there ain't no lines. I bet it puckered you up real tight like.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2016)

Morning, deer pan sausage, bisquit, and mustard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would say you gotta keep it between the lines, but there ain't no lines. I bet it puckered you up real tight like.




We always say keep it 'tween da ditches, well I did on one, not the other.  Almost feel sorry for the guy that has to wash the truck on Sunday . . . 





mudracing101 said:


> Morning, deer pan sausage, bisquit, and mustard.





Mmmmmmmmm Hmmmmmmmmm !!!!



Mudbro would love working with me, he could play everyday !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We always say keep it 'tween da ditches, well I did on one, not the other.  Almost feel sorry for the guy that has to wash the truck on Sunday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep that in mind for hard times


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2016)

I see you down there "normaldave" come on and join us bro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2016)

Bed time fo da Quack, gonna see if the wifey wants to play "wakey wakey, here comes snakey..."


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2016)

Y'all have a great day... I got me a toasty fire going and plenty of logs to keep it that way! Ova an out!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give him a cardboard box big enough to crawl inside of. It'll calm him right down.


 Awesome Idea!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a rough night, didn't sit down til 1:30 am, cleaned out a ditch in the company truck.  No damage, just woke up CMC and he was a lil pizzzzzzzzzzed . . .


 dude, you gotta be mo careful!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Nyquil . .


Melatonin............ works like a charm!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, deer pan sausage, bisquit, and mustard.


you forgot to bring me mine!


blood on the ground said:


> Y'all have a great day... I got me a toasty fire going and plenty of logs to keep it that way! Ova an out!


 schweet dreams!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2016)

Ya ever had an itch you just couldn't reach and needed a friends help????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2016)

Then again maybe it's just the animal world version of a Uber ride along


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2016)

Start counting and it's OK to pull your shoes off iffin you need to


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Start counting and it's OK to pull your shoes off iffin you need to


 wow, just wow.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2016)

Deer everywhere in those pics! And that `pie hitchin` a free ride.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Start counting and it's OK to pull your shoes off iffin you need to



They all getting ready to pull Santa's sleigh.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Mid-day drive by. Hope everyone is having a goot Thursday! No use to burn energy when you can ride in style Nic. Looks like he has plenty of choices.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Cool pics MIKE, looks like they herdin up for the Winter.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Deer everywhere in those pics! And that `pie hitchin` a free ride.



Nic ya notice how those bucks must have read the rules and ain't about to grow that  third point 

Oh well season over so I'll just wait till next year maybe then they'll have that 3rd point  It was just my luck this year it seemed like ever buck I saw only had 2 on oneside


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Dang Mike! Maybe next year! You got a plan on them yotes?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mid-day drive by. Hope everyone is having a goot Thursday! No use to burn energy when you can ride in style Nic. Looks like he has plenty of choices.



Moon, I think I solved the problem. Just got everything buttoned up, refilled, heated back up, and air bled off. Turned on hot water and let it run for lil while and no leaking out of the drain pipe. Thought I was going to have to change out water heater, so far so good. Just replaced both pop-off valves and one element.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Btw, if any of y'all are familiar with the shark bite fittings/valves for copper pipe, well now they have them for cpvc. 

You just push the plastic pipe into it and they snap lock. Then, there's a little C type clip that you snap onto plastic pipe, slide it up tight to the shark bite fitting, and pull your pipe back out of it. No glue, or cutting it back out to replace something in line.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Mike! Maybe next year! You got a plan on them yotes?



Moon got my 222 sittin by the door just incase they give me a chance, there's a guy I shoot trap with in the winter that'll take em, skin then then take them to a sale and split what ever he can get for them and they sure have some good lookin pelts


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Glad you got that straightened out Jeff! Mike most of ours don't have good pelts like that and the ones I see usually have a rather large exit hole!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2016)

H22 just emailed me saying he saw a big flock of sandhill cranes flying South. Haven't seen any at the house this year. They running late this year too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Mrs. H, we have been seeing them at the camp for a month. Saw some Sunday morning sitting in the stand. I've heard people call them ribeye in the sky.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mrs. H, we have been seeing them at the camp for a month. Saw some Sunday morning sitting in the stand. I've heard people call them ribeye in the sky.



I've heard that too. You can always hear em way before you can see em.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've heard that too. You can always hear em way before you can see em.



Mrs. H, that Avatar of yours is a very scary likeness of my late great Grandma and her sister in their younger days. If I could dig up a picture and post it you'd be shocked at the resemblance. 

My aunt married into the Whitfield family in Mississippi, my grandmother was a Loper, but married a Smith.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mrs. H, that Avatar of yours is a very scary likeness of my late great Grandma and her sister in their younger days. If I could dig up a picture and post it you'd be shocked at the resemblance.
> 
> My aunt married into the Whitfield family in Mississippi, my grandmother was a Loper, but married a Smith.......



We try not to talk about the Smith's. 

I was named after my Great Grandmother, Amanda(Mandy) Smith.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We try not to talk about the Smith's.
> 
> I was named after my Great Grandmother, Amanda(Mandy) Smith.



But, but.......you're not originally a Smith? are you? I though you wuz a Morgan???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But, but.......you're not originally a Smith? are you? I though you wuz a Morgan???



I am and very proud of it. 

My mama's grandmother was a Smith.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 15, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 just emailed me saying he saw a big flock of sandhill cranes flying South. Haven't seen any at the house this year. They running late this year too.



He sent me an email too......something about sitting in a duck blind......he also had some interesting pictures attached


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> He sent me an email too......something about sitting in a duck blind......he also had some interesting pictures attached



Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am and very proud of it.
> 
> My mama's grandmother was a Smith.



So you came from Smith's to be a Morgan and married a Smith? You from Alabama too?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you came from Smith's to be a Morgan and married a Smith? You from Alabama too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

My Grandmaw married my Grandpaw.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My Grandmaw married my Grandpaw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


>



Inhaled too much bleach. *cough cough*


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Break is over, back to wiping down walls and ceilings.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Break is over, back to wiping down walls and ceilings.



Speaking of wiping. I was just in the Scotch thread and had to take a picture of my bottle so I could participate. It was then that I realized it was almost wiped out...

I gots to go to da likker store.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of wiping. I was just in the Scotch thread and had to take a picture of my bottle so I could participate. It was then that I realized it was almost wiped out...
> 
> I gots to go to da likker store.



Pick us a 50 yr old bottle of The Macallan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Pick us a 50 yr old bottle of The Macallan.



You front the $$$$ and I'll be glad too. Heck, I'd have to get a loan just to grab bottle of 25 yr.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2016)

hoq,

taking driving lessons for the wifey?

50 yo Macallan will set you back a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You front the $$$$ and I'll be glad too. Heck, I'd have to get a loan just to grab bottle of 25 yr.



I just want a sip. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> hoq,
> 
> taking driving lessons for the wifey?
> 
> 50 yo Macallan will set you back a little.



Think Quack taught her.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I just want a sip.



I can't even afford a sip of 50 yr stuff. 

Did ya see what that fella said about 18 yr macallan over in the Scotch thread? Sigline material fo sho.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hoq,
> 
> taking driving lessons for the wifey?
> 
> 50 yo Macallan will set you back a little.





I didn't hurt anything, just woke up CMC.



Chiefbro + problems ='s can fix anything !!! 




Mandy + Smiths + Morgans ='s Miggies grandma . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I didn't hurt anything, just woke up CMC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



^^^What he said^^^


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Afternoon Miggy,Quackbro,Gobble and fix it all Jeff. Getting kinda cool round here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Amigo, I left you a reply in the Scotch thread.

Afternoon Moon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon Miggy,Quackbro,Gobble and fix it all Jeff. Getting kinda cool round here.


Good evening Sir Moon. 


Jeff C. said:


> Amigo, I left you a reply in the Scotch thread.
> 
> Afternoon Moon.


Ahight, let me jog over and check it out.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2016)

Evening Youngins from the frozen tundra of Kentucky.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins from the frozen tundra of Kentucky.



You got some nasty stuff headin your way next week. I just ain't started postin about that yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins from the frozen tundra of Kentucky.



Evenin BO$$......Little chilly down here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2016)

Later bro's, only 24hrs left to knock out this 84hr week !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later bro's, only 24hrs left to knock out this 84hr week !!



Have a goodun Uncle Quack.

I just posted little Tommy's Charity Touchdown Run on it's own Campfire thread!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot Miguel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later bro's, only 24hrs left to knock out this 84hr week !!



Try not to wake CMC tonight. 

Have a good one bud.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks a lot Miguel.



You've got a PM, or OM, or whatever you're calling them this week.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2016)

We only use OM when 03 is present. I opened your message and the temp dropped 6 degrees here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We only use OM when 03 is present. I opened your message and the temp dropped 6 degrees here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Good evening Charlie. 45 here now supposed to drop to 28 by morning. Just fired up the wood heater. We having some kind of cheesy broccoli soup tonight. Got the BGE going, gonna cook a 2 recipe brekfus casserole for our Christmas brekfus at work in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Save me a slice of that brekfus casserole Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

It's good stuff Jeff. Usually not any left over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening Charlie. 45 here now supposed to drop to 28 by morning. Just fired up the wood heater. We having some kind of cheesy broccoli soup tonight. Got the BGE going, gonna cook a 2 recipe brekfus casserole for our Christmas brekfus at work in the morning.



Love me some brefus casserole. I bet it's extree good on the BGE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

I betta go eat, yall done made me hawngry.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

*Brekfus casserole.*

Here you go Miggy. Almost there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2016)

looks good moon,

what are you going to eat after you give it to me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Here you go Miggy. Almost there.



Whoa whoa whoa there big fella....not before I get my slice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Made me and Jag some chikin faheetas


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2016)

Evening, gotta work 4 then back off for seben more


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Howdy Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Holy Cow....MizT brought me home some dark chocolate espresso beans.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Here you go Miggy. Almost there.


YESSIR!!! That'll eat right there now!!! 


Jeff C. said:


> Holy Cow....MizT brought me home some dark chocolate espresso beans.



Now you can do stupid things faster and with more energy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2016)

I used to always do that breakfast casserole every year for Christmas morning when we had company. Good stuff! 

Aint nobody gonna miss Seattle's plays tonight. Those uniforms.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YESSIR!!! That'll eat right there now!!!
> 
> 
> Now you can do stupid things faster and with more energy.



I've cut back on doing stupid stuff, so now I can pursue that with more energy and faster.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2016)

Hope you got the HW problem resolve Chief


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2016)

I dinking liker & ended up in here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2016)

Y'all some folks good in here & im not saying that cause I had a lot ( most say few)


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2016)

Reporting for duty


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2016)

Happy Friday folks


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

Morning Blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro and Wy. You have a better night than last Bloodbro?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

Morning Moon, thanks again the package came in yesterday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2016)

Happy Friday to you Blood, Wycliff, Moonbro and to the rest of the driveler world.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Good morning EE. It surely is Friday!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2016)

I smell some coffee now and that is making me wide awake today already.  Gobblin must be walking in the door.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Friday to you Blood, Wycliff, Moonbro and to the rest of the driveler world.





Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning EE. It surely is Friday!



And not a day too soon.

coffee is brewed to keep the chill outside.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Blood





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and Wy. You have a better night than last Bloodbro?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Friday to you Blood, Wycliff, Moonbro and to the rest of the driveler world.



Morning boys... Much better night tonight! Got to work 11-11 starting today until next year!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

Morning folks, I'll be with you 7-7 till Monday morning Blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning boys... Much better night tonight! Got to work 11-11 starting today until next year!



7 days a week?   or just the normal S-Th


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 7 days a week?   or just the normal S-Th



week days


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Good morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks Gobble. Morning Jeff. Good deal Wy. Hang in there Bloodbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2016)

Moaning brethren !!!  Juanmonight !!! 


Neighbor (Champ/Tate) invited us over tomorrow to eat prime rib !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Gobble. Morning Jeff. Good deal Wy. Hang in there Bloodbro.



Mornin Moon.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Moaning brethren !!!  Juanmonight !!!
> 
> 
> Neighbor (Champ/Tate) invited us over tomorrow to eat prime rib !!



I don't know bout you, but this 7 is flying by. I guess I should've said, "be here before I know it".


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Morning Quackbro. What time are we eating? Love me some prime rib!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2016)

morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2016)

well that was an accident


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2016)

Left over pan sausage again. mm good


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Left over pan sausage again. mm good



No mustard?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2016)

Theres always Mustard Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Theres always Mustard Jeff.



Heard dat. 

We've got about 5 different kinds in the fridge.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Morning Mud. That sounds quite edible! We are having our Christmas brekfus at work this morning. Smelling good up in here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. What time are we eating? Love me some prime rib!




All day !!!  He's cooking chili for dinner and prime rib for suppa !!! 





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud. That sounds quite edible! We are having our Christmas brekfus at work this morning. Smelling good up in here!





Got some biskits to go with that casserole ???

Mmmmmmmmmmmm..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2016)

Mernin.......... got my protein shake and already anticipating LUNCH............ board meeting........ grilled steak, baked tater, salad, texas toast & tea........... Mmmmmaaannnn come'on!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2016)

Crisp morning up here


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

You know it Quackbro, good morning Keebs. I bet it is chilly up there Bloodbro! You got that fan locked out/tagged out?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2016)

Blood bro working.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.......... got my protein shake and already anticipating LUNCH............ board meeting........ grilled steak, baked tater, salad, texas toast & tea........... Mmmmmaaannnn come'on!



You'll be werfless the rest of the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Blood bro working.



Looking for water balloon launch sites


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You'll be werfless the rest of the day.





I'm thankin mebbe she started out the day that way . .



Later bro's gotta crash !! !


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You'll be werfless the rest of the day.


well duh......... who wouldn't be?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thankin mebbe she started out the day that way . .
> 
> 
> 
> Later bro's gotta crash !! !


go to bed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thankin mebbe she started out the day that way . .
> 
> 
> 
> Later bro's gotta crash !! !



Well, it is Friday. 

Later Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> well duh......... who wouldn't be?
> 
> go to bed!



Mud and his biskit sausage wiff mustard

Moon with his Christmas brekfus

Quack and Champ prime rib

You and your steak n tater

Heck, I'm werfless now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm making a surprise visit to keebs today at 12. Gonna eat off her plate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm making a surprise visit to keebs today at 12. Gonna eat off her plate.



It better be harrow disc sized plate.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud and his biskit sausage wiff mustard
> 
> Moon with his Christmas brekfus
> 
> ...


Don't matter, I luv's you anyway!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm making a surprise visit to keebs today at 12. Gonna eat off her plate.









 lemme know how that works out, ya hear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jeff C. said:


> It better be harrow disc sized plate.


I usually have to fix it all on 2, too, to, two plates!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Don't matter, I luv's you anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoot, maybe I oughta ride on down there too, to, two, 2.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Mornin!
Short day for me with an added BONUS check.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Short day for me with an added BONUS check.



Loan me a dolla, pleeze ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moaning brethren !!!  Juanmonight !!!
> 
> 
> Neighbor (Champ/Tate) invited us over tomorrow to eat prime rib !!



Awesome! 

I suggested delivery pizza for Christmas Day at H22's pop's house. No fuss. No mess. ( H22 and I end up clening the kitchen every year) His pop is having standing rib roast with skrimp and all the sides.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Loan me a dolla, pleeze ?



How many you need?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. Tell Chris I said hey!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. Tell Chris I said hey!



Will do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How many you need?



You ain't gonna believe this 

Workin on water heaters the other day trying to figure out what all was wrong with it, back and forth to Home Depot and whatnot.

Well, Jag and I had not eaten lunch. So, I said lets get a hamburger at McDonalds. We pull into the drive thru, order, pull up and pay and are sitting there waiting on car in front of us waiting on their food.

Jag sees a penny on the ground outside the truck asks if he can get out to grab it and nobody was behind us so I said go ahead. He gets out, grabs it, but sees more under truck.

Car pulls up behind us so he gets back in, we pull up to the window, get our shakes, but waiting on food. I'm talking to gal at window and I barely notice that he's gotten back out getting those other penny's, his door was left wide open.

I look in the mirrors and can't see him  Then the food comes and I look in the mirror again and I see him leaning in the window of car behind us giving some lady a hug. 

She saw him pickin up those pennies and called him over to her car and gave him about $4 dollar bills and a handful of change. 

Does my dolla come wit a hug?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't gonna believe this
> 
> Workin on water heaters the other day trying to figure out what all was wrong with it, back and forth to Home Depot and whatnot.
> 
> ...



Love it!!! Go Jag. 
And yes your dolla comes wiff a big hug.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love it!!! Go Jag.
> And yes your dolla comes wiff a big hug.





That boy cracks me up.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot, maybe I oughta ride on down there too, to, two, 2.


 any time!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Short day for me with an added BONUS check.


 We got ours yesterday!  VERY little of it left though........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I suggested delivery pizza for Christmas Day at H22's pop's house. No fuss. No mess. ( H22 and I end up clening the kitchen every year) His pop is having standing rib roast with skrimp and all the sides.


Can I order a plate, please??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That boy cracks me up.


 Ain't another like him!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That boy cracks me up.



Me too. Who woulda thought people would buy dead palmetto fronds.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> any time!
> 
> We got ours yesterday!  VERY little of it left though........
> 
> Can I order a plate, please??



If you'll help me clean the kitchen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too. Who woulda thought people would buy dead palmetto fronds.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

*Christmas  brekfus at work.*

I'm done! Sorry Jeff there was not any brekfus casserole left.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2016)

Dang, Moon had to go there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm done! Sorry Jeff there was not any brekfus casserole left.



Dang it, Moon 

Man, that looks good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm so hungry, I could eat the poinsettia off that plate.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If you'll help me clean the kitchen.


 Of course I would........... after I fixed us a drank to get us through it!


Moonpie1 said:


> I'm done! Sorry Jeff there was not any brekfus casserole left.


 ohmy.............


Jeff C. said:


> I'm so hungry, I could eat the poinsettia off that plate.


dem thangs are poisonous!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Of course I would........... after I fixed us a drank to get us through it!
> 
> ohmy.............
> 
> dem thangs are poisonous!!!



Sticking finger down throat.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2016)

Home sweet home... I had enough cold and windy this morning so no porch time needed.. 
I think something went wrong with the fan ...what do y'all think?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Home sweet home... I had enough cold and windy this morning so no porch time needed..
> I think something went wrong with the fan ...what do y'all think?


 Holy Moly, I think it got broke-ed!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Holy Moly, I think it got broke-ed!



Indeed.. all the way around


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Home sweet home... I had enough cold and windy this morning so no porch time needed..
> I think something went wrong with the fan ...what do y'all think?




Somebody was awful mad when they kicked that one. 




Bet their feets is sore.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody was awful mad when they kicked that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get backna house for somebody sees you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Home sweet home... I had enough cold and windy this morning so no porch time needed..
> I think something went wrong with the fan ...what do y'all think?



Drunkbro get a holt of it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Drunkbro get a holt of it?



Na, he wouldn't know where to start disassembling that bad boy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Road up on this the other night in Athens. Bout scared me tadeaf it was SO bright. It was really pretty and I wish I could share the drone video of it here. It's on my FB page.

It has 200,000 lights(literally). Made me tired just looking at it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Road up on this the other night in Athens. Bout scared me tadeaf it was SO bright. It was really pretty and I wish I could share the drone video of it here. It's on my FB page.
> 
> Made me tired just looking at it.


purty!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> purty!



It really was. Glad I happened upon it. I don't go out much at night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Reckon I'll leave now. Aint nobody else here. 
Ya'll have a good one. Got 2 parties Saturday and one of em is at my house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Na, he wouldn't know where to start disassembling that bad boy!



That was my point.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Road up on this the other night in Athens. Bout scared me tadeaf it was SO bright. It was really pretty and I wish I could share the drone video of it here. It's on my FB page.
> 
> It has 200,000 lights(literally). Made me tired just looking at it.



Made me hungry.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 16, 2016)

Well sure hope you folks are warm.... Woke up looked outside and the termo meter read -2 and now at 10:30 it's almost 10 above but going to drop to - 7 tonight without the wind chilllllllll. All heaters going and only 67 in the house I'm tellin ya it's "BABY IT'S COLD OUTSIDE" as the song says....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reckon I'll leave now. Aint nobody else here.
> Ya'll have a good one. Got 2 parties Saturday and one of em is at my house.


 Later sista!

Oui Vey, stick a fork in me, I be done tadef!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Later sista!
> 
> Oui Vey, stick a fork in me, I be done tadef!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well sure hope you folks are warm.... Woke up looked outside and the termo meter read -2 and now at 10:30 it's almost 10 above but going to drop to - 7 tonight without the wind chilllllllll. All heaters going and only 67 in the house I'm tellin ya it's "BABY IT'S COLD OUTSIDE" as the song says....



A tad chilly there huh Mike?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2016)

Partay at Mrs. Hawtnets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2016)

Lately it seems I'm building a fire when I come home and rekindling one before I leave for work... I guess nobody living here knows how to build and tend a fire! Folks sure are lazy these days!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Crisp morning up here





blood on the ground said:


> Home sweet home... I had enough cold and windy this morning so no porch time needed..
> I think something went wrong with the fan ...what do y'all think?




Blood, what in the world happened to the I.D. Fan in that system???  Looks like a mell of a hess and one that will require some serious loss of production with some expensive downtime involved even if you have a spare in the your warehouse.  Does anybody know what the real cause for it????

Good luck  trying to disassemble this bad one and then trying to install a new one out in this cold air.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2016)

Come see us.  


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=888097


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> A tad chilly there huh Mike?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!! it ain't a tad chilly it's FREAKIN COLD even for me and the dog and cat, none of us want to be outside for very long.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 16, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Come see us.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=888097



Wish I could Nic that would be neat ( not cool got enough of that up here)  The old timers in this country had to be tuffer then nails to put up with the cold weather. A buffalo robe must have been the most comfy thing around


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Lately it seems I'm building a fire when I come home and rekindling one before I leave for work... I guess nobody living here knows how to build and tend a fire! Folks sure are lazy these days!



I'll have you know I have a fire going when H22 gets home and keep the logs on it and tend to WHILE I cook suppa. 

H22 was a Scout and was a Scout leader, but he caint start a fire for nothin.  Don't tell him I told ya'll. 
He can tie any knot known to man and teach them scouts how to swim.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Lately it seems I'm building a fire when I come home and rekindling one before I leave for work... I guess nobody living here knows how to build and tend a fire! Folks sure are lazy these days!


 'cause you keep doin it for them............... 


Nicodemus said:


> Come see us.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=888097


 Hoping to bring my granboy this year!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!! it ain't a tad chilly it's FREAKIN COLD even for me and the dog and cat, none of us want to be outside for very long.


it's GOTTA be cold for Mikey not want to go out!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2016)

Good afternoon for another deer hunt. See ya`ll later, folks. I`m headed back to the woods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon for another deer hunt. See ya`ll later, folks. I`m headed back to the woods.



Take a few pics, even if you don't kill one. Have a good sit.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Too cold for me Mike! Good luck Nic! 9 more minutes! And I'm headed to the house!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, what in the world happened to the I.D. Fan in that system???  Looks like a mell of a hess and one that will require some serious loss of production with some expensive downtime involved even if you have a spare in the your warehouse.  Does anybody know what the real cause for it????
> 
> Good luck  trying to disassemble this bad one and then trying to install a new one out in this cold air.



Last one I saw in that shape was due to starting it up after an outage. Some water had settled in the ductwork and shroud and it froze. They started it up and part of it moved and part of it didn't.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Last one I saw in that shape was due to starting it up after an outage. Some water had settled in the ductwork and shroud and it froze. They started it up and part of it moved and part of it didn't.



Looks like what may have happened to that one Charlie.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Last one I saw in that shape was due to starting it up after an outage. Some water had settled in the ductwork and shroud and it froze. They started it up and part of it moved and part of it didn't.



Wonder if drinkbro wants to weld it back into shape?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Last one I saw in that shape was due to starting it up after an outage. Some water had settled in the ductwork and shroud and it froze. They started it up and part of it moved and part of it didn't.



OM sent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Partay at Mrs. Hawtnets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come on up. 
Oh, I forgot. It's too far. 
Just got the house perfect and it even smells like Christmas. I asked the boy what he wanted for suppa and he says H22 gonna steam him some mussels cause we are having fish and he caint eat fish. 
Do ya'll know what steamed mussels smell like? I hope the guest like the smell of STOUT garlic. 


Nicodemus said:


> Come see us.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=888097



Wish it wasn't so far. I'd be there in a heart beat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> OM sent




Wait. You know the secret code?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> *Wish it was so far.* I'd be there in a heart beat.



Do what?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Do what?????



Quit proofing me. I done fixed it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2016)

For Mandy and Uncle Stoner ..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Evening a Quackbro. One more night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening a Quackbro. One more night?




Last one bro !!!  84hrs in the books !!  Back at it Monday night.


Hope ya'll have a great weekend !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

You do the same! Gonna fix a pot of chili here tonight to knock the chill off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2016)

Whooooo Who just got told that we are getting Jan 2 off.   It was supposed to be a regular work day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For Mandy and Uncle Stoner ..



Been sangin that ALL day. 
Sept I like Ray Charles and Betty Carter betta. You tube it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You do the same! Gonna fix a pot of chili here tonight to knock the chill off.


Fish and steamed mussels here. Wanna trade? 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Whooooo Who just got told that we are getting Jan 2 off.   It was supposed to be a regular work day.


I just wish they would make the day after the Super Bowl a Holiday. 
Had to quit having Super Bowl parties when I went to work for the tax man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been sangin that ALL day.
> Sept I like Ray Charles and Betty Carter betta. You tube it!






I like Redbone's version too !!!  Just read that the song is about rape ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Good deal Gobble. You do know I love me some fish. Never had mussels though. Bout time for you to roll ain't it Quackbro?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like Redbone's version too !!!  Just read that the song is about rape ???



You been listening to those liberals aintcha. Good grief.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh Lawd. The weather man just said ice for our county tonight. 
Then up to 65 tomorrow afternoon. 
Gotta love living in the what triple D calls the CAD zone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You do the same! Gonna fix a pot of chili here tonight to knock the chill off.





I think I`ll set another pot of red to simmer about Sunday or Monday myself, Cuz. 

Between huntin` nearly everyday and putting up deer in the freezer, there just ain`t enough hours in the day....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

That's not a bad predicament to be in Nic. I've got two on ice I'm gonna grind and cube tomorrow myself. Keep that stuff up there Mandy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll set another pot of red to simmer about Sunday or Monday myself, Cuz.
> 
> Between huntin` nearly everyday and putting up deer in the freezer, there just ain`t enough hours in the day....



We ate off of a huge pot for days off and on, had to finally put the last of it in the freezer. Probably get 2 more meals off of that when we pull it back out to finish off.

How'd it go this afternoon?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

Evening folks, me and Lil Wy are going to try and make it again this year Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> We ate off of a huge pot for days off and on, had to finally put the last of it in the freezer. Probably get 2 more meals off of that when we pull it back out to finish off.
> 
> How'd it go this afternoon?




One of the few times this year that not a deer was seen. They just weren`t moving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> One of the few times this year that not a deer was seen. They just weren`t moving.



10-4, they probably got up bout dark and stretched out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Evenin Moon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2016)

Here`s how my season has gone so far, Jeff.

43 days hunted, as of today

68 sits (morning and evening)

152 bucks seen

220 does seen

Killed a doe on November 5, a buck on November 14, and another doe on December 10.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s how my season has gone so far, Jeff.
> 
> 43 days hunted, as of today.
> 
> 68 sits (morning and evening)



That's a lot of seat time. 

Back when I had family land in close proximity I hunted like that. Would even leave work(got off @ 3:00) had my clothes with me and would change and head to stand.

I've been in a few leases since then and just couldn't stand all the politics and shenanigans. Never has been the same.

I still usually go in late December up to closing day and usually put a couple does in the freezer. My kids and wife prefer venison over beef til today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

You ruined that bucks day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You ruined that bucks day.





He weighed 232 pounds. He`s also the one in my present avatar.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

I agree with Jeff, that's a lot of seat time. Gonna call Chehaw Monday and see about a camp site


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

How's things going with you Jeff. Are you and Jag gonna make Chehaw this year


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> He weighed 232 pounds. He`s also the one in my present avatar.



Love them tall racks. He is a hoss!



Wycliff said:


> How's things going with you Jeff. Are you and Jag gonna make Chehaw this year


 
I was lookin at that today Wy, unfortunately we started a traditional after Christmas party several years ago here at my house with my family. Don't know why, but MizT scheduled it for the 7th and I've got to travel on the 8th.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.



Evenin BO$$


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.



Evenin Bo$$. You stayin warm up there. 
It's bad when you go to the pool house baffroom and the heater is set on 60 and it feels warm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Wy, I asked MizT if she could reschedule that, I didn't like the date anyway, but she said she couldn't and most already confirmed. 

I wanted to go.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

jeff c. said:


> love them tall racks. He is a hoss!
> 
> 
> 
> I was lookin at that today wy, unfortunately we started a traditional after christmas party several years ago here at my house with my family. Don't know why, but mizt scheduled it for the 7th and i've got to travel on the 8th. Facepalm:




10-4


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Wy, tell lil way Jag and I say Hello.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Lil wy.....stoopid phone won't let you type what you want to.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

The boy just got off work. The house smells like...........Garlic.  i GIVE UP.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy just got off work. The house smells like...........Garlic.  i GIVE UP.



MizT hasn't been home long and now has Everett duty. She has to go back to work tomorrow too. I had Everett duty this afternoon.

Our house smells like faheetas again, at least it ain't bleach and faheetas tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy, I asked MizT if she could reschedule that, I didn't like the date anyway, but she said she couldn't and most already confirmed.
> 
> I wanted to go.





Jeff C. said:


> Wy, tell lil way Jag and I say Hello.





Jeff C. said:


> Lil wy.....stoopid phone won't let you type what you want to.




Would be nice to see ya'll. He's at my sisters for the weekend but I definitely will let him know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Would be nice to see ya'll. He's at my sisters for the weekend but I definitely will let him know.



10-4, I didn't even want to have the party that weekend because of traveling Sunday. I get quite tipsy at my own house.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I didn't even want to have the party that weekend because of traveling Sunday. I get quite tipsy at my own house.



That's a good and bad thing


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> That's a good and bad thing



It's the bad that worries me. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

mrs 22 they say now the high is going to be 70 tomorrow and then Sunday the high is gonna be 24. Now tell me what kinda weather that is.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

And the Messican telling me we gonna have ice.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Loved the Jag story Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Tell the Jag old KD said howdy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Tell the Jag old KD said howdy.



Will do,Charlie. That's crazy if that weather does what you said.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

Spoke to Lil Wy he said to tell you and Jag hello


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Wy, I think the rest of this bunch done up and went to bed.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Wy, I think the rest of this bunch done up and went to bed.



Got to agree with you Ky


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

I am not far behind them. Evening Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Evening Wy, Charlie, Jeff , Nic and Mrs. H. Guilty as charged, well I was in the recliner though. Got a fire tonight and probably run the ac tomorrow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 16, 2016)

It sure is some wild weather! It's a wonder everyone isn't sick!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Moon we gonna have a 60 degree change over the next two days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Spoke to Lil Wy he said to tell you and Jag hello



Good deal, Wy. 




KyDawg said:


> Wy, I think the rest of this bunch done up and went to bed.



I was browsing around.




Moonpie1 said:


> It sure is some wild weather! It's a wonder everyone isn't sick!



Evenin Moon, you're up late.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

Guess erybody done left


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

Ereybody but da guests


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 12 (1 members and 11 guests) 


Hello guests


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow, this place is deader than the proverbial "doornail" this morning !!!!!  

BUT what the heck, Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you that are still sleeping in those warm beds.  As for me, I got to get up and shake a leg and get my MOJO on this morning.  Running late now so I need to get  shower and hit the road up to the country as I might sit in the woods this morning and wait on Mr. Buck. 

Might have to depend on coffee from the "Awful House" this morning on the way up the road.  That is OK because Gobblin needs some rest this morning as he has been burning the candle at both ends lately just like Chief and several others.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

was reading back EE but the coffee aroma might have drifted over your way


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2016)

Mornin`. I`m just hoping those woods ducks will fly into the slough in a little while. I need a couple to cook up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

MsH22 has me checking the weather.
Nic has me wanting to grab my hunting gear.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Morning Wy, EE, Gobble and Nic. EE and Nic, pulling for a successful this morning. I'm going to fix some brekfus and start cutting on the 2 deer I have in the cooler.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2016)

Mornin folks, takin the Maxus fer a walk


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy, EE, Gobble and Nic. EE and Nic, pulling for a successful this morning. I'm going to fix some brekfus and start cutting on the 2 deer I have in the cooler.





Yea, my last doe is still in ice, and I plan to cut, grind, and package it up probably tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Mornin fellas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Mornin folks, takin the Maxus fer a walk



drankus!!!! glad you dropped by




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellas



hey Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Morning Hankus and Chief. I was out of jerky Nic , so I'm looking forward to making some more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Mornin Gobblein, Moon, see HANKUS passed thru along with Nic, and EE. Wy is about to wrap it up also.

All this hunting and meat talk, might see if I can add several more squirrels to the bag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Gotta ride to Ohio tomorrow, going to be chilly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2016)

Mornin.

Wishin I was duck huntin this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> Wishin I was duck huntin this mornin.



Holy Cow! 

Would be a good Mornin on some small water/swamp.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Good morning Mrs. H. I think the word you're looking for is COLD Jeff! Safe travels man.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta ride to Ohio tomorrow, going to be chilly.



Short trip or gone for the holidays?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Mrs. H. I think the word you're looking for is COLD Jeff! Safe travels man.



I think they are getting a bunch of ice up through there today. I haven't really been paying attention though. Hopefully, they'll get some snow on top of it for some form of traction before tomorrow, but they do a pretty good job on their roads up through that part of the country.

I believe I saw 8* for a low Monday in Columbus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Short trip or gone for the holidays?



Short trip, coming back Tuesday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2016)

I think the boy enjoyed his suppa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think the boy enjoyed his suppa.



I know I would have.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks like he hulled em out pretty good! Does the house still smell like garlic?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Monday-Low 11*, High 22*.....14* Monday night while we wrap up outside at the trucks. We won't be out there long.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Looks like he hulled em out pretty good! Does the house still smell like garlic?



Thankfully it doesn't.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think the boy enjoyed his suppa.



I'd say he did!!




Jeff C. said:


> Monday-Low 11*, High 22*.....14* Monday night while we wrap up outside at the trucks. We won't be out there long.



Nothing like 14* to make you hustle while outside



Moonpie1 said:


> Looks like he hulled em out pretty good! Does the house still smell like garlic?



hey moonbro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Monday-Low 11*, High 22*.....14* Monday night while we wrap up outside at the trucks. We won't be out there long.



 I would die.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Dang, deer meat standing in the pasture. 2 I could drop in their tracks. Momma mozyed off in the distance.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, deer meat standing in the pasture. 2 I could drop in their tracks. Momma mozyed off in the distance.



bang bang shoot me down


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

If nothin else, I oughta kill em for devouring my pansies.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sup Gobble? The coffee has kicked in now. Time to start slicing and cutting. They should have to pay some sort of trespassing fee Jeff. Check with y'all later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2016)

Morning kids.. I think I will start my Christmas shopping today


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Gobble? The coffee has kicked in now. Time to start slicing and cutting. They should have to pay some sort of trespassing fee Jeff. Check with y'all later.



Have a good one Moon. 

I reckon I need to post a "no trespassing-violators will be shot" sign out next to the pansies. 

Quack hasn't even showed up this moanin, guess he had to get some sleep before the prime rib cook this Evenin.

Ain't lookin to good for squirrels so far.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a good one Moon.
> 
> I reckon I need to post a "no trespassing-violators will be shot" sign out next to the pansies.
> 
> ...



deer have a lot more meat on the ribs than squirrels.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids.. I think I will start my Christmas shopping today



Don't forget me this year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids.. I think I will start my Christmas shopping today



don't rush into it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> deer have a lot more meat on the ribs than squirrels.



If both of the fawns would've lined up for one shot, I probably would have taken it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2016)

Breakfast... Cold pizza and wings


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't forget me this year.





gobbleinwoods said:


> don't rush into it.



I got both of you covered


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Breakfast... Cold pizza and wings



Ain't nothin wrong with that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2016)

Ain`t looking too good for ducks either. I never was a world class shooter but it was never a problem for me to have to sneak off a dove field, or kill a mess of wood ducks in a beaver pond, but since I started having to wear glasses, my wingshooting is a comedy. I just can`t make my eyes focus fast enough anymore. 

I was 3 for 3 a little while ago. Misses, and they were glorious.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

Tried a new bread recipe for breakfast this AM


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t looking too good for ducks either. I never was a world class shooter but it was never a problem for me to have to sneak off a dove field, or kill a mess of wood ducks in a beaver pond, but since I started having to wear glasses, my wingshooting is a comedy. I just can`t make my eyes focus fast enough anymore.
> 
> I was 3 for 3 a little while ago. Misses, and they were glorious.



I started wearing glasses last year and it has not been easy to shoot my bow since! Haven't attempted any wing shooting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I started wearing glasses last year and it has not been easy to shoot my bow since! Haven't attempted any wing shooting



struggled with that issue so I went the contact route


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

^^^^^^ hehehe

Score


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tried a new bread recipe for breakfast this AM



Hard tack?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> struggled with that issue so I went the contact route



Tried that... Can't stand them


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t looking too good for ducks either. I never was a world class shooter but it was never a problem for me to have to sneak off a dove field, or kill a mess of wood ducks in a beaver pond, but since I started having to wear glasses, my wingshooting is a comedy. I just can`t make my eyes focus fast enough anymore.
> 
> I was 3 for 3 a little while ago. Misses, and they were glorious.



I just missed a squirrel at about 20' with a .177 cal. Pellet rifle if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Hard tack?



No it is a free form loaf bread.   Just has flour, yeast and water.   Mixed it up Th night and it can stay in the frig for up to a week.   Grab a hand full, rise and bake what you want.

tastes a lot like sourdough


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I just missed a squirrel at about 20' with a .177 cal. Pellet rifle if it makes you feel any better.





I`m still ok with my scoped rifle, and even with my rifle that has a Lyman peep sight, but regular open sights and full and semi buckhorn sights, I can either focus on the sights or the target, but not both anymore. I used to could kill a deer at 100 yards with either of my muzzleloaders, if I had a rest. Now, I have to limit my shots to 40 yards and preferably less.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m still ok with my scoped rifle, and even with my rifle that has a Lyman peep sight, but regular open sights and full and semi buckhorn sights, I can either focus on the sights or the target, but not both anymore. I used to could kill a deer at 100 yards with either of my muzzleloaders, if I had a rest. Now, I have to limit my shots to 40 yards and preferably less.



Yep, I noticed last year in the deer stand, and even with this scoped pellet rifle, I need my reading glasses on to shoot. I probably need bi vocals now and just haven't faced the fact yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Think I'm going to check this pellet rifle, Jag messed with it while I was out of town last trip, he may have dropped or bumped it. I know it wasn't standing up in a corner EXACTLY how I keep it in the garage when I got home. He admitted to fooling with it though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll set another pot of red to simmer about Sunday or Monday myself, Cuz.
> 
> Between huntin` nearly everyday and putting up deer in the freezer, there just ain`t enough hours in the day....




Shaddup . . . 




Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I`m just hoping those woods ducks will fly into the slough in a little while. I need a couple to cook up.





Best dressing in the world !!! 



Morning bro's !!!!  Gonna be a good day !!! 



Been on the tractor since I got home, love it !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Morning Quackbro. Couple of days off sure puts a little spring in your step! Got the first deer ready. Now for #2. Ttyl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Had a little mist earlier, bagged another squirrel. Just need a few more. 

Been cleaning walls and stairwell 

Sharpened my cleaver and nicked myself, I think it's good to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple of meatball sammiches.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2016)

Got a pot of clam chowder simmering, going to fry up some flounder filets in a little while!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t looking too good for ducks either. I never was a world class shooter but it was never a problem for me to have to sneak off a dove field, or kill a mess of wood ducks in a beaver pond, but since I started having to wear glasses, my wingshooting is a comedy. I just can`t make my eyes focus fast enough anymore.
> 
> I was 3 for 3 a little while ago. Misses, and they were glorious.



Nic I used to be a decent Quail shooter. I do okay now if they are going straight away, but I just cannot swing on a bird anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2016)

Jeff give me a call if you come thru this way. You prolly going up 75 though.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2016)

Wife made some sausage balls and I cant quit eating them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff give me a call if you come thru this way. You prolly going up 75 though.



Yes sir Charlie, we headin up 75. Don't know when I'm get back up that way on a Sunday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello......


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2016)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Howdy Wy


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

Mighty quiet in here tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mighty quiet in here tonight.



Yes it is


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2016)

The Maxus spoke twice today. Both clean misses one close, one far. The dove didn't play sweet today. 6hr of practicing watching the sky basically sums up my hunting for today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Evening Wy and Hankus. Been out and about not much traffic in here tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Evening Wy and Hankus. Been out and about not much traffic in here tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2016)

All day long and not one post. I am sitting here in Ky, weathering the storm. Done had to go to the basement twice. The temp has dropped about 40 degrees in the last 4 hours. Snow and ice is next.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm too old for this........ Me and H22 the last man standing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2016)

early but ready for the late nighters or early morning


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

Morning, good picture Miz TuTu and its not sideways


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2016)

morning wybro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin (who never sleeps and also to you too Wybro.

I've been playing over in the hunting forum this morning. 

From 27 degrees yesterday morning to 64 degrees this morning.  Jockey Strap and Flip Flop weather this morning !!!!   CRAZY weather for sure.


I lost not only my shirt-tail yesterday morning BUT my entire shirt too!!!  I missed an easy shot because I just plain rushed it too much.  It was a really nice buck.  

Time to get a quick shower and head back to the woods.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

Gw is on da crack, at least that's wut Blood sed


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

Morning EE and GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Gw is on da crack, at least that's wut Blood sed



Then why am I overweight?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then why am I overweight?



Gotta pick your poison, can't have your cake and eat it too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, good picture Miz TuTu and its not sideways



Looks a lot like pics quack used to take.    

What a good looking party.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Morning Gobble,EE,and Wy. Hope you do better today EE. Looks like the Hornets were throwing down last night!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks a lot like pics quack used to take.
> 
> What a good looking party.



Yeah it is a little fuzzy but didn't want to say anything cause it is straight


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

Morning Mp


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

Was a pretty nice night, not to cool or to warm


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

wonmohowa an a dae


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah it is a little fuzzy but didn't want to say anything cause it is straight



fuzzy yes but MsH22 did not take it.


----------



## cramer (Dec 18, 2016)

Morning Wy & Gobblin.MP & EE
Thanks for the coffee G
What's the ratio of shirt tails to deera on heara?
Blood last weekend, EE this weekend

Chief could make a killing on camo thread spools


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Good morning Cramer. I'm betting the Hornets aren't early risers today.


----------



## cramer (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey  MP!
What you gonna do today with this goofy weather?
Too warm for chili, soup or stew
If'n you got out on the lake with this crazy weather and sneezed or pharnted might cause a twister
Deer co=operashun might not be worht the risk of ^^


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2016)

Morning boys


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2016)

Mornin fellas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning boys





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellas



howdy


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy



Howdy gobblein, stayed up late watching a movie. Slept in for the ride today. 

Something tells me things got a lil fuzzy at the TuTu's.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2016)

Can't get pictures to load this morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2016)

One more try:
Flounder filets, pups, clam chowder! It's was good!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Just doing a few projects around the house Cramer. Morning Jeff and Bloodbro. Safe travels Jeff. Good looking vittles Blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Just doing a few projects around the house Cramer. Morning Jeff and Bloodbro. Safe travels Jeff. Good looking vittles Blood!



Mornin Moon, you get all that deer processed and put away? I believe I could eat a plate bloods spread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2016)

Might as well go get pack for some cold weather.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Got em cubed, ground and jerky is marinating. Going to load the dehydrator shortly. Sounds like you need to pack/wear plenty of warm garments Jeff! What time is departure?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2016)

put front brakes on the GMC... getting to where I hate working on a Vehicle!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 18, 2016)

Big thank you to Moon an mz R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya'll rock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got em cubed, ground and jerky is marinating. Going to load the dehydrator shortly. Sounds like you need to pack/wear plenty of warm garments Jeff! What time is departure?



Gonna be some good stuff, Moon.

Waiting on my ride to arrive any moment now.


I quit workin on mine a good while back, blood.
Except for  little minor stuff. Light bulbs, wiper blades, top off fluids, etc., I don't even change the oil, rotate tires, etc., anymore. Let my shop do it nowadays.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2016)

Passin through. Never knew you could accumulate so much crap in an office over 9 years.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

You are very welcome H22. It usually turns out pretty good Jeff. Howdy Miggy, I've been out in the shop/boat shed all morning can't tell if I've made any head way at all! Sup Bloodbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You are very welcome H22. It usually turns out pretty good Jeff. Howdy Miggy, I've been out in the shop/boat shed all morning can't tell if I've made any head way at all! Sup Bloodbro?



Just warming up and drying out after working on the truck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You are very welcome H22. It usually turns out pretty good Jeff. Howdy Miggy, I've been out in the shop/boat shed all morning can't tell if I've made any head way at all! Sup Bloodbro?



I think there is a junk gremlin that brings all of this stuff in while i'm sleeping. Howdy Blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2016)

Had a large time at Champ's place yesterday, the prime rib was off the chain !! 

Gotta head to town with the wife eat a late dinner and finish up some shopping. 



Afternoon all, it's HOT out !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a large time at Champ's place yesterday, the prime rib was off the chain !!
> 
> Gotta head to town with the wife eat a late dinner and finish up some shopping.
> 
> ...



Give it a few. Miggy Jr and I headed over to a friends to let their horse out to pasture at 10am this morning. It was 72 degrees. At 10:45 we were heading home and it was 58 degrees and windy as all get out. 

It'll get to you sooner or later.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 18, 2016)

Feels like a heat wave today in the mid teens but snowing. Hose feels good at 68 and about 35 under the house where the water tank is  

Just don't stand around long or ya might get covered up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, waiting on the wife to get ready . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin (who never sleeps and also to you too Wybro.
> 
> I've been playing over in the hunting forum this morning.
> 
> ...






  UPDATED THIS MORNING.

Well I did find the reason this morning  for the total miss on a really nice buck yesterday.  I had the cross-hairs on the center of his neck and I found out this morning that the bullet actually hit a big oak tree on the left side (I was shooting through an opening of about 12-14" between two big oak trees and I just pulled it too much to the right and WHAM, I whacked the oak tree instead.  It left a big scar about 4-5"" long on the tree.  I do believe that this is the first total miss that I have had for probably 20 years or so at least.  I got in the same stand at daylight this morning and only saw two squirrels and about a dozen crows.  What a difference a day makes as I saw 9 does and the one buck and a bunch of ducks (which I hate) on the ponds as well yesterday.  It started raining on me this morning and I was forced to leave the woods and come home.  I got wet while walking the 1/2-3/4 mile back to my truck in the process too.    




cramer said:


> Morning Wy & Gobblin.MP & EE
> Thanks for the coffee G
> What's the ratio of shirt tails to deera on heara?
> Blood last weekend, EE this weekend
> ...



Cramer, that shirt was about worn out already anyway as I have three of them identical green colored plaid pattern for the past 7 years or so.  Actually I have 9 of them total as 3 green, 3 burgundy, and 3 blue in the same patterns.  I wear them in the woods most of the time too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2016)

Today is my Monday...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah Miggy every time I look in the mirror the junk gremlin appears, as I am one in the same. Ok there I said it! Evening Quackbro, EE, LML and Bloodbro. Dang it Mike! You pulling 12 tonight Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Yeah Miggy every time I look in the mirror the junk gremlin appears, as I am one in the same. Ok there I said it! Evening Quackbro, EE, LML and Bloodbro. Dang it Mike! You pulling 12 tonight Blood?



It'll be 13 by the time I leave in the Mernin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Dang Blood thems long hours!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 18, 2016)

Even ole guys got to go out and play in the snow and cut a donut just cause


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 18, 2016)

Just had to stop and take a pic of this Pony


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Even ole guys got to go out and play in the snow and cut a donut just cause




Mike, that looks to be a GLAZED DONUT TOO !!!!!!





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just had to stop and take a pic of this Pony



Mike, That is a beautiful pony too !!!

ps:  I just told a friend of mine yesterday about you taking all of these great photos of all sorts of wildlife including mule deer, whitetails, turkeys, quail, hawks, geese, ducks , and even a mountain lion one time while hunting with a muzzle-loader. 

I hope that you and the wife and also Chase stay warm and dry too.  

Keep up the good work, my friend.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 18, 2016)

Why THANK YOU EE   I wish I was good with the camera not just really lucky that I always kep it handy.

By the way I got this sweet tooth for a glazed donut


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

EE planted the seed on the donut! You probably have a good ride to get one I'm guessing LML?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2016)

Well stonerbro you just got to do it sometime!

nice pics as always.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Evening Gobble and Mrs. H.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Big thank you to Moon an mz R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya'll rock.



X2 ^^^^^
We left it sitting on the china hutch and asked all the guest that came to the future daughter-in-law and the boy's Christmas party last night what they thought it was. Not one person got the answer right. Funny comments on what they thought it was. 

H22 grillin steaks tonight! Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

I bet that was a hoot! We're having cube deer,smashed taters,biskets, squash and onions.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 18, 2016)

Man, theys a learning curb on a pigtail


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

Evening, last one


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Evening Wy and Charlie. You staying warm up there Charlie? You will get the hang of it H22.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

H22 must have a cork remover


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2016)

Evenin, gettin close. Ready to get out of this car.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, gettin close. Ready to get out of this car.



Stay safe Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Yep.



 enjoy using mine


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Even ole guys got to go out and play in the snow and cut a donut just cause





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just had to stop and take a pic of this Pony



Hope you didn't spill your beer!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yessir Chief stay safe and warm! Get that fan fixed Bloodbro! Gonna leave it with you Wy and Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Yessir Chief stay safe and warm! Get that fan fixed Bloodbro! Gonna leave it with you Wy and Blood.



bloodbro says nothing so I'm guessing it is still a work in progress.

uhg it is my Monday.   But the last one this year.  

Anyone else need coffee this morning?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 19, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Wycliff, Blood (missing in action for now), Gobblin and to the rest of you Famous Drivilers.

Coffee sounds really good right now Gobblin.  Oh by the way......last Monday of the year?????   You taking off for the rest of the year or something !!!!!  Please park the coffee truck closeby if that is the case.  


I surely hope that Chief was able to reach his destination without any problems involved and that he can get back home safely as well with lots of $$$$ in his pockets too.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2016)

Good morning folks tumohowas and I'm off till next Monday night


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Morning Gobble, EE and I see Wy down there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2016)

EE have no fear coffee will keep flowing I just don't have to work next Monday.

morning wy and moon


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Yessir Chief stay safe and warm! Get that fan fixed Bloodbro! Gonna leave it with you Wy and Blood.





gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro says nothing so I'm guessing it is still a work in progress.
> 
> uhg it is my Monday.   But the last one this year.
> 
> Anyone else need coffee this morning?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Wycliff, Blood (missing in action for now), Gobblin and to the rest of you Famous Drivilers.
> 
> Coffee sounds really good right now Gobblin.  Oh by the way......last Monday of the year?????   You taking off for the rest of the year or something !!!!!  Please park the coffee truck closeby if that is the case.
> 
> ...



morning girls! fan is fixed! brunkbro is covering OT today so I am out in about a hr n a half


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2016)

Mernin Blood, Moon, EE, Wy & Gobblebro. 

Crunch week to hit deadlines befo da holiday. 

Y'all have fun today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro and Miggy. Here we go.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Blood, Moon, EE, Wy & Gobblebro.
> 
> Crunch week to hit deadlines befo da holiday.
> 
> Y'all have fun today.


If anybody can crunch it you can bro.... Make that money!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and Miggy. Here we go.



Mernin Moonbro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Porch sitting today Bloodbro? The wind has really picked up this morning! Some crazy weather we are having!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Porch sitting today Bloodbro? The wind has really picked up this morning! Some crazy weather we are having!



No sir.. just put me a big pork roast with taters and onion in the crock pot! Should be mighty fine come 5pm!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No sir.. just put me a big pork roast with taters and onion in the crock pot! Should be mighty fine come 5pm!


 I'll set the table when I get there!


 Mornin Folks....... today & Tamarrow, then 1/2 day Fryday! whoo-hoo!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Good morning Keebs. Bloods vittles sure sound good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I'll set the table when I get there!
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks....... today & Tamarrow, then 1/2 day Fryday! whoo-hoo!





Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. Bloods vittles sure sound good!



My door is open to either of you at any time.. I'm serious about that!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. Bloods vittles sure sound good!


 It sure does!  I had a beef roast in the crock pot this weekend, mmmmaaannn, makes ya wanna slap ya mama!


blood on the ground said:


> My door is open to either of you at any time.. I'm serious about that!


One day we gonna make it to a gathering at the same time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. Tell H22 he just needs more practice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2016)

<-------- Sugar fried pecans from Ocmulgee Orchards.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. Tell H22 he just needs more practice.



He did good! He just aint NEAR as fast as you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm out... Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2016)

Howdy howdy, little chilly this Mornin @ 11*.

Waiting on lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2016)

morning .taco bell


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy howdy, little chilly this Mornin @ 11*.
> 
> Waiting on lunch.





mudracing101 said:


> morning .taco bell



 cold & drizzley here, salad & left ova smack yo mama beef roast and gravy ova mashed taters........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2016)

Folks, The Redhead and I would like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a safe and prosperous Happy New Year. Our highest regards to all of you.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, The Redhead and I would like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a safe and prosperous Happy New Year. Our highest regards to all of you.


 The same to you & yours, Nic, love you!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

That ain't chilly Chief! That's COLD! Try to stay warm and safe travels home! Howdy Mud, Keebs I had left over cubed deer, smashed taters, biskets, squash and onions. Check out the cafe Sunday suppa. Nic from Ms R and I we would wish you and the Redhead like wise!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, The Redhead and I would like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a safe and prosperous Happy New Year. Our highest regards to all of you.



Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year back to you and the lovely Redhead, Nic.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, The Redhead and I would like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a safe and prosperous Happy New Year. Our highest regards to all of you.



Merry Christmas to you and The Redhead.   May you have a safe and joyous new year too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2016)

Evening all, cool and rainy.  Gonna be another fun night in the mine !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Good evening dribblers. Been a dreary day fo sho! Gonna make some gumbo tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all, cool and rainy.  Gonna be another fun night in the mine !!


Still wearing your shorts??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2016)

Guess I won't find out today................ Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Still wearing your shorts??



If he is then his voice is several octaves higher.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Still wearing your shorts??





It was 78 yesterday, 38 today, got 2.5"s of rain between last night and today.  Shorts yesterday, jeans tonight !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Try to stay out of the ditches Quackbro! CMC don't like that wild driving.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Try to stay out of the ditches Quackbro! CMC don't like that wild driving.




He's gonna hafta start wearing his seat belt . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2016)

Kinda bummed out about working Christmas for the 5th year in a row, I have the seniority to vacate, but when I first transferred to this job they said we have a "gentlemen's agreement" not to vacate on major holidays. If I hadn't swapped shifts I'da been off.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all, cool and rainy.  Gonna be another fun night in the mine !!





Keebs said:


> Still wearing your shorts??





Keebs said:


> Guess I won't find out today................ Later Folks!





gobbleinwoods said:


> If he is then his voice is several octaves higher.




I don't care just who you BUT these statements above are just plain FUNNY !!!!!!    

Heck, first thing you know, Quack will have CMC wearing short pants too !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2016)

Almost forgot the picture
pork roast with taters and onion


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Sounds like he needs a 5 point safety harness! Home run Bloodbro! Good choice on a day like today!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Feeling goot!*

Got the wood heater rolling! Have to put the screen on or it gets too hot! Waiting on a pot of gumbo to come up to speed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda bummed out about working Christmas for the 5th year in a row, I have the seniority to vacate, but when I first transferred to this job they said we have a "gentlemen's agreement" not to vacate on major holidays. If I hadn't swapped shifts I'da been off.


This was the first year since the boy got a job and the age of 15 to enjoy Thanksgiving. He starts his new job next week! 


blood on the ground said:


> Almost forgot the picture
> pork roast with taters and onion


Oh my. Looks good. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Got the wood heater rolling! Have to put the screen on or it gets too hot! Waiting on a pot of gumbo to come up to speed.


Looks inviting. 
Going to do my first stress test in the morning. 
The chillin want to do presents tomorrow night. Good thing I got everything ready. I did have to stuff the future daughter's stocking real fast. The boy won't get his till Santa comes down the fire place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2016)

Bout 5 mo howas


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Good evening Mrs. H and Chief. It's feeling pretty good for sure. Try and stay warm Chief. Me and Ms R will send a prayer for good results.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening Mrs. H and Chief. It's feeling pretty good for sure. Try and stay warm Chief. Me and Ms R will send a prayer for good results.



10-4 evening Moon, appreciate it. We won't be outdoors long. I'm just ready for a cold beer or 6.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Sounds like a plan Chief!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Just loaded.*

6 trays of deer jerky. Probably got enough for 6 or 7 more tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> 6 trays of deer jerky. Probably got enough for 6 or 7 more tomorrow.



That jerky is going to be good...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2016)

8 n a half more hrs


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2016)

Drunkbro is on the computer shopping for him some skinny jeans....... he said they are very comfortable and that the chicks dig them! 

Hope he gets me a pair for Christmas!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sup Bloodbro? Do I smell coffee brewing this morning?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 20, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Moonbro, Quack (with no internet ), and also to the rest of the sleepy Holiday Drivelers.

Chief put on a really good show up in Columbus, Ohio last night as I checked it out a couple of times.  Hope he makes it back home today safely.

Where is that coffee truck this morning?????



ps:  Blood might look a little funny in those skinny jeans!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Bloodbro? Do I smell coffee brewing this morning?




Not yet !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Waiting patiently EE. Blood and Drunkbro would be a pair sporting skinny jeans!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2016)

Patience pays


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 20, 2016)

It sure does Gobble. Thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2016)

I went to the UGA bb game last night and campus is an hour away so I got home late.  Slept until 4'ish this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Restoked the wood heater this morning. Got me some cool points coming from Mrs. Moonpie. Ttyl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2016)

I hate working until 11


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm gone come out looking like Luke Brian in my skinny jeans!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm gone come out looking like Luke Brian in my skinny jeans!




Blood, I am having a really hard time getting the image out of my mind of you wearing a pair of really, really, really skinny jeans !!!!  Of course, if you have a fist full of $$$$$ in your pocket like Luke, then no problem, I guess !!!  


ps:  Your bride might like that though !!!  



catch all of you later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm gone come out looking like Luke Brian in my skinny jeans!



You following drunkbro's lead?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen Bloodbro! Not sure if I really want to see that though!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You following drunkbro's lead?





Moonpie1 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen Bloodbro! Not sure if I really want to see that though!!!!!



Y'all want some skinny jeans also?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 20, 2016)

A very emphatic no! But knock yourself out!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> A very emphatic no! But knock yourself out!



Probably a good thing we have a ways to go on this one because I could see this somehow being incorporated into the next thread title!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2016)

Morning bro's, long, wet and muddy night.  Pump failures, water everywhere, not a happy Quack.
I really really hate when I hafta to earn my $$$..

Good day all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2016)

Morning y'all. Summer sausage, pepperjack cheese and some kind of stone crushed mustard. This stuff is off the chain good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Mud and Nuge.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2016)

too many eyes lookin atcha on dayshift! all my good nightshift hiding spots aint worth a flip on days...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2016)

Mernin....... draggin this Friday (for me) morning............ power went off early, blinked like crazy, then was half power then went totally out........... man, it gets QUIET without fans & such running!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2016)

Mornin, fixin to hit the road to da house.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Morning Keebs and Jeff. Rub it in why dontcha Keebs? Safe navigation Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Jeff. Rub it in why dontcha Keebs? Safe navigation Jeff.


 Did I tell ya I only work 1/2 a day Friday, ending with a lunch of grilled steak, tater & salat??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2016)

Home ... Home on the porch


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm probably doing a half day Friday and off all next week. Time to unwind Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm probably doing a half day Friday and off all next week. Time to unwind Blood.



Gots to get to bed soon!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Home ... Home on the porch


 Love settin on my porch!


Moonpie1 said:


> I'm probably doing a half day Friday and off all next week. Time to unwind Blood.


 I only get Monday off and using Tuesday as my last vacation day of the year........ I miss being in the school system during this time.......... 2 weeks........ oh well.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Love settin on my porch!
> 
> I only get Monday off and using Tuesday as my last vacation day of the year........ I miss being in the school system during this time.......... 2 weeks........ oh well.........



And I am sure the school system misses you.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And I am sure the school system misses you.


I doubt it.......... 10 years and not so much as a "fare thee well" when I left.......... I do NOT miss the politics that was invading deeper & deeper within our school systems when I left, that's for sure!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2016)

Afternoon all! 

Stress test was a piece of cake.  I think they call it a stress test cause you gets so stressed out before it.  Now to wait on results. I feel sure I passed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Howdy Mrs. H. So far so good! Keep us informed please.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2016)

Off next week, I cant wait. So i can work around the house.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hope errything is ok Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2016)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope errything is ok Mrs. Hawtnet.



She studied pretty hard for that test; me thinks she passed it with flying colors


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> She studied pretty hard for that test; me thinks she passed it with flying colors



 sooooo true. 

Me thinks she passed too,to,two,tu tu, deuce, and things of that nature.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Stress test was a piece of cake.  I think they call it a stress test cause you gets so stressed out before it.  Now to wait on results. I feel sure I passed.


 You got this!


mudracing101 said:


> Off next week, I cant wait. So i can work around the house.


 Need me to add my honey do list to Miz Vic's??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2016)

I told those nurses and ultra sound guy that the scheduling of this test was not good timing. I abused my body with 2 Christmas parties last weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2016)

Afternoon youngins. Bout to freeze to death. It was 10 here this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Bout to freeze to death. It was 10 here this morning.



Dang, it's warm here. All I'm wearing is a wife beater and a nanner slang.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I told those nurses and ultra sound guy that the scheduling of this test was not good timing. I abused my body with 2 Christmas parties last weekend.





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Bout to freeze to death. It was 10 here this morning.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, it's warm here. All I'm wearing is a wife beater and a nanner slang.


 oh reaaalllyyyy???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> oh reaaalllyyyy???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Bout to freeze to death. It was 10 here this morning.


 Don't you dare bring that down here. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, it's warm here. All I'm wearing is a wife beater and a nanner slang.



You have lost your ever lovin mind. I'm freezin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't you dare bring that down here.
> 
> 
> You have lost your ever lovin mind. I'm freezin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2016)

Afternoon brudders and sistas !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Evening Miggy, Mrs. H, Keebs and BO$$. Dang BO$$ that is too cold for me! Mrs. Moonpie is running through fire wood at a pretty fast clip! I see Quackbro sneeking in.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brudders and sistas !!





Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Miggy, Mrs. H, Keebs and BO$$. Dang BO$$ that is too cold for me! Mrs. Moonpie is running through fire wood at a pretty fast clip! I see Quackbro sneeking in.


 Evenin!  I'm outta here!  Check in with ya'll at least by Friday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2016)

Afternoon all.

Might we see some sunshine tomorrow?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2016)

Hope to cruise tonight !!  Off next 2 then hafta work the weekend..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2016)

Evening Coffeebro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2016)

howdy quackbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope to cruise tonight !!  Off next 2 then hafta work the weekend..



Had a rough one last night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had a rough one last night?






Yessir, serious pump problems.  Throwed a fit in the meeting this morning.  No excuse for pumps not to work, been going on for awhile.


Gotta run, ya'll hava goot evening, somebody drank juan,two,tu,too,to, for me !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, serious pump problems.  Throwed a fit in the meeting this morning.  No excuse for pumps not to work, been going on for awhile.
> 
> 
> Gotta run, ya'll hava goot evening, somebody drank juan,two,tu,too,to, for me !!



I wanted to hear about the fit throwin........dadgummit quack!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wanted to hear about the fit throwin........dadgummit quack!!!!



Threw us a bone and left.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2016)

All quiet in here..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2016)

I just got back home from an emergency delivery to one of my customers today.  A total of 756 miles later, my tail is dragging way behind me right now.  Had to drive from Augusta to Atlanta to Chattanooga to pick up a  shipment.  Then back down through Atlanta, on to Macon, and then on down to Ashburn, Georgia and then back home to Augusta tonight.  Left at 10:20 AM this morning and got back at 12:30 AM tonight.  The fog and mist was the worse that I have ever had to drive in coming home tonight, as lots of times, you really could not see the roadway for a few seconds at a time and it was scary.  It was like driving in a tunnel and I really had trouble with my depth perception too.   I also got caught up in three separate traffic jams today and all were located on I-75.  These three cost me close to 2 hours of total driving time too.  


Blood, I waved at you both times when I came through your neck of the woods earlier today.  

OH, and I'm not kidding either.  There hasn't been enough money printed up yet to pay me a sufficient amount to live and work in Atlanta and have to fight that traffic every day !!!!!  Nope, NADA, I would NEVER consider it.  Based on my Road Rage, I would probably be completely out of ammunition by the third day of working and driving in that environment too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just got back home from an emergency delivery to one of my customers today.  A total of 756 miles later, my tail is dragging way behind me right now.  Had to drive from Augusta to Atlanta to Chattanooga to pick up a  shipment.  Then back down through Atlanta, on to Macon, and then on down to Ashburn, Georgia and then back home to Augusta tonight.  Left at 10:20 AM this morning and got back at 12:30 AM tonight.  The fog and mist was the worse that I have ever had to drive in coming home tonight, as lots of times, you really could not see the roadway for a few seconds at a time and it was scary.  It was like driving in a tunnel and I really had trouble with my depth perception too.   I also got caught up in three separate traffic jams today and all were located on I-75.  These three cost me close to 2 hours of total driving time too.
> 
> 
> Blood, I waved at you both times when I came through your neck of the woods earlier today.
> ...



Dang EE that's a long hard day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

day walkers are late to the party


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

better late than never


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Good hump day morning Blood and Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

It is that day isn't it moon


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

Morning bro's


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

howdy bog,  going home reg or is it a 12?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy bog,  going home reg or is it a 12?



It's a 12... Might be the last one for the week ... Hopefully!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm howngry!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm howngry!



just finishing up frying 1.5 lbs of bacon.  does that help?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just finishing up frying 1.5 lbs of bacon.  does that help?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Mornin folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Morning Chief. I see you made it home safely.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. I see you made it home safely.



Morn Moon, yessir unscathed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wanted to hear about the fit throwin........dadgummit quack!!!!





I've mellowed over the years, I don't throw chairs, hard hats etc anymore.  

Ima lubber not a fighter !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm SO rude, morning bro's !!!   Thank mebbe I'll hava drank . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm SO rude, morning bro's !!!   Thank mebbe I'll hava drank . .



Howdy Quackbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Morning Quackbro. You and CMC have a better night?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 21, 2016)

Good morning folks .  just a swing by to give a quick shout out before im totally forgotten...

Have a Great Morning and ifn i dont see yall before then,  MERRY CHRISTMAS and Happy New Years...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks .  just a swing by to give a quick shout out before im totally forgotten...
> 
> Have a Great Morning and ifn i dont see yall before then,  MERRY CHRISTMAS and Happy New Years...



We ain't gonna forget you Mr. Gadget! 

Hope you have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Quackbro.




Morning bro, glad you're back home !! 





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks .  just a swing by to give a quick shout out before im totally forgotten...
> 
> Have a Great Morning and ifn i dont see yall before then,  MERRY CHRISTMAS and Happy New Years...





Hiya stranger !!!  Check out the Gathering Forum and see can you make it !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm SO rude, morning bro's !!!   Thank mebbe I'll hava drank . .



hey quackbro, have two for me one




Jeff C. said:


> Morn Moon, yessir unscathed.



good to see you back on GA soil


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey, by,,,,,,,,,gotta run......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm da only knee grow here ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2016)

I"m here


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro, glad you're back home !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> hey quackbro, have two for me one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank ya buds.....they can have that frigid overcast dreary weather up there. I prefer a sunny crisp day myself.

I escaped with minimal side effects in the form of chapped lips.

Mornin Mudro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2016)

Is Homo3 here?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey Jeffro, glad youre back


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Is Homo3 here?



Only if the park is closed due to weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro, glad youre back



Not as glad as I am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Has anyone besides me NOT done any Christmas shopping?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Let me see here.....gift cards, scratch offs, some returnable clothing items, perfume, Cologne, useless kitchen items, mani-pedi's, cash$$$, chocolate, new slippers, ugly sweaters, scarf, etc., ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Has anyone besides me NOT done any Christmas shopping?



I have to go finish wifes Christmas.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2016)

I never know what to get her. She never asks for anything. Or i never listen... not sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh Wow, forgot to mention this excellent Driveler fodder:

My boys and I were standing out front of the hotel Monday night drinking beers that we had to buy from convenient store, bar was already closed @ 1:00 am.

Out of nowhere this young little dude walks out in nothing but a white terry cloth robe and sox. It was about 13*.
We just kind of stared at him. Hmmmmm.

Next thing ya know his partner comes out in his robe too....Big boy! He mozy's over to our group and starts a conversation. 
We ask, what's up with robes and such? 

He said they were free, all you had to do was inquire. 

We said, "Bye".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Wow, forgot to mention this excellent Driveler fodder:
> 
> My boys and I were standing out front of the hotel Monday night drinking beers that we had to buy from convenient store, bar was already closed @ 1:00 am.
> 
> ...



nothing good happens after 1AM


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I"m here




I'm here and I'm queer !!!  Wait a minute, that was TMI...




Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya buds.....they can have that frigid overcast dreary weather up there. I prefer a sunny crisp day myself.
> 
> I escaped with minimal side effects in the form of chapped lips.
> 
> Mornin Mudro!




Chiefbro be kissin da arse . . .




mudracing101 said:


> Is Homo3 here?




He's at the park trolling for di...



gobbleinwoods said:


> Only if the park is closed due to weather.



Hom03 gotz a snowmobile for after hour trollin . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I never know what to get her. She never asks for anything. Or i never listen... not sure.



Both, I reckon Mudro. Problem I've got is MizT gets herself something FROM ME, and doesn't tell me.  Until she's opening it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Wow, forgot to mention this excellent Driveler fodder:
> 
> My boys and I were standing out front of the hotel Monday night drinking beers that we had to buy from convenient store, bar was already closed @ 1:00 am.
> 
> ...





Dangit man, ya'll be trolling gay stores  . . . 


Didja see Hdm03 ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

Don't believe I'd told that hoq


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm here and I'm queer !!!  Wait a minute, that was TMI...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My politically incorrect, and absolute reputation for bucking the system of arse kissing proceeds me. 

I'll just have to make do with floor sweeper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My politically incorrect, and absolute reputation for bucking the system of arse kissing proceeds me.
> 
> I'll just have to make do with floor sweeper.





Been there done that bro !!!   Just ain't made to kiss that butt


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Gobblein, you off this week? Next week?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been there done that bro !!!   Just ain't made to kiss that butt



I take PRIDE in it, brother. 

I only bend over backwards.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 21, 2016)

i be trolling for what????


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 21, 2016)

goodness.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2016)

Quack in the bottle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack in the bottle.



That sounds like a song


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack in the bottle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



NO? Thought your were in the sauce early.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Quack + butterfly + robe = saucy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Heavy frost this mornin. My car was still frozen when I got to work. 30 minute drive.

So ready for Summer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heavy frost this mornin. My car was still frozen when I got to work. 30 minute drive.
> 
> So ready for Summer!



I noticed that, glad Jag brought his fruit trees into garage last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

Happy hour!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I noticed that, glad Jag brought his fruit trees into garage last night.


Good on Jag! 


blood on the ground said:


> Happy hour!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas y'all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Merry Christmas y'all.



Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas Driveler family!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Somebody told me "Happy Holidays" yesterday.

I said, "Kiss my Butt, MAGA"

They looked at me confused.

I said, "Make America Great Again....Merry Christmas you idiots".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody told me "Happy Holidays" yesterday.
> 
> I said, "Kiss my Butt, MAGA"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Merry Christmas Driveler family!



Merry Christmas, bloodbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Yes ma'am, that really happened. I've had it with these fools.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

The boy got one of these as a gift last night. 
Can't wait to see it put together.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy got one of these as a gift last night.
> Can't wait to see it put together.



That's cool!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy got one of these as a gift last night.
> Can't wait to see it put together.



That's pretty


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

Maw n law bought another nother new car.....? Must be nice!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law bought another nother new car.....? Must be nice!



What kind

I got a fancy yeti rambler cup complete with a Georgia "G" and sparkles. 
Didn't get no sticker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law bought another nother new car.....? Must be nice!



Ax her if she wants to buy a good motor.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What kind
> 
> I got a fancy yeti rambler cup complete with a Georgia "G" and sparkles.
> Didn't get no sticker.


Ford escape.. 



Jeff C. said:


> Ax her if she wants to buy a good motor.



She doesn't need it now...how about you?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Mid day MERRY CHRISTMAS dribblers!!!! That's a lot of saw cuts!! And really neat Mrs. H!!! The ? Is have you bought a new phone yet Bloodbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ford escape..
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't need it now...how about you?



No sir, not at this time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gobblein, you off this week? Next week?



yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

^^^^ cause the king decides when to work and when not to.  



blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law bought another nother new car.....? Must be nice!



easy to afford when you live rent free and drink other people's reeb


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mid day MERRY CHRISTMAS dribblers!!!! That's a lot of saw cuts!! And really neat Mrs. H!!! The ? Is have you bought a new phone yet Bloodbro?


Afternoon Moonie!


gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^^ cause the king decides when to work and when not to.
> 
> 
> 
> easy to afford when you live rent free and drink other people's reeb


That's what I was thinkin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Done gotta lil fuzzy, picked up some green hickory limbs to smoke a turkey.  Gonna have some deep fried COD tonight !!   Cod . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Quack = smoked and fried


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = smoked and fried


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = smoked and fried


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What kind
> 
> I got a fancy yeti rambler cup complete with a Georgia "G" and sparkles.
> Didn't get no sticker.





Moonpie1 said:


> Mid day MERRY CHRISTMAS dribblers!!!! That's a lot of saw cuts!! And really neat Mrs. H!!! The ? Is have you bought a new phone yet Bloodbro?





Jeff C. said:


> No sir, not at this time.



Moonbro ... I'm not buying a new phone... It ain't happening!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^^ cause the king decides when to work and when not to.
> 
> 
> 
> easy to afford when you live rent free and drink other people's reeb



So true... Maw n law = a mooching grow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

This driveler rocked on pretty quick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> So true... Maw n law = a mooching grow!




"mooching grow.." 





Jeff C. said:


> This driveler rocked on pretty quick.





Chiefgro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> This driveler rocked on pretty quick.



drivelers rock


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drivelers rock



I searched YouTube and couldn't find that tune.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drivelers rock





We've been around for a LOOONG time bro, thanks to Snowbabe !!!


Too many good friends to let it die !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We've been around for a LOOONG time bro, thanks to Snowbabe !!!
> 
> 
> Too many good friends to let it die !!



Calling all Lost Soul Drivelers- Snowhunter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Lemme see if I can stoke her fire . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Evening all. Lots of good friends here for sure! And I'm a newcomer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening all. Lots of good friends here for sure! And I'm a newcomer.



It's like you've been here all along, Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening all. Lots of good friends here for sure! And I'm a newcomer.






You're my bro !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

Yall rang?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2016)

SnowHunter said:


> Yall rang?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Well well, looky there! Hey Stranger!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

SnowHunter said:


> Yall rang?



 Schmoo!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks y'all. Howdy Snowhunter and Miggy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Ding-a-ling-a-ling


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening all. Lots of good friends here for sure! And I'm a newcomer.






You're my bro !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Schmoo!!!


Shmooooo! 



Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks y'all. Howdy Snowhunter and Miggy.


Hey Moonpie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22, SnowHunter, Jeff C.+, Moonpie1
Well..... hey girl!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you and yours, Schmoo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Whoa..... them chillen getting grown.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey Mrs Hornet! 

Back atcha Schmoo! 

Merry Christmas Droolers!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're my bro !!!



I called him first.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mrs Hornet!
> 
> Back atcha Schmoo!
> 
> Merry Christmas Droolers!



Merry Christmas to YOU! Good to see ya!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

I know it :/ they getting grown quicker then I can keep up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mrs Hornet!
> 
> Back atcha Schmoo!
> 
> Merry Christmas Droolers!



Good Lord, those kids have grown up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I called him first.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Schmoo, y'all got any moo cows?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Schmoo, y'all got any moo cows?



No  I think we'll get goats chickens and rabbits in the spring tho. Just bought a place on 6.5 acres so we got some room yay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

SnowHunter said:


> No  I think we'll get goats chickens and rabbits in the spring tho. Just bought a place on 6.5 acres so we got some room yay!



Awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

Maybe Snowy will start the new one.... 

Oh, don't forget the #, a song, and the  in the title, Schmoo.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe Snowy will start the new one....
> 
> Oh, don't forget the #, a song, and the  in the title, Schmoo.


 you're asking a lot for me to remember that...I'm off the clock pffft hahaha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2016)

SnowHunter said:


> Well well, looky there! Hey Stranger!



Hey Sista.  
Them younguns done gone and growed up!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sista.
> Them younguns done gone and growed up!!!



Don't I know it! Yours off to college yet? He's gotta be bigger then you by now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

My precious future daughter........in-law had to take back H22's present today to exchange. When she got the same one, it was on sale so she got cash back. She is a bar tender and has lots of "regulars". One is a war Veteran. She took the cash back and bought him new towels that she knew he needed and a big gift basket of cheese and sausage. The boy picked a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My precious future daughter........in-law had to take back H22's present today to exchange. When she got the same one, it was on sale so she got cash back. She is a bar tender and has lots of "regulars". One is a war Veteran. She took the cash back and bought him new towels that she knew he needed and a big gift basket of cheese and sausage. The boy picked a good one.



Yep, sho sounds like it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My precious future daughter........in-law had to take back H22's present today to exchange. When she got the same one, it was on sale so she got cash back. She is a bar tender and has lots of "regulars". One is a war Veteran. She took the cash back and bought him new towels that she knew he needed and a big gift basket of cheese and sausage. The boy picked a good one.



That is just awesome right there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2016)

It ain't ova til the fat lady sings.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It ain't ova til the fat lady sings.



Getting mighty close. You GON do the next one Jeff fa fa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

SnowHunter said:


> That is just awesome right there!



Made my heart warm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Not saying I'm the grinch or anything. But...... my heart did grow a little larger. Wish she loved me like she does H22.
He spoils that girl ROTTEN. Just like he does me.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2016)

Y all have a Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2016)

And open a new one.


----------

